# [IC] WD's Against the Orcs



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

This is the IC thread for my 'Against the Orcs' game.

B'n'B Against the Orcs Recruiting RG IC OCC

---------------

A Lord is Hiring
_You have each responded to posters placed around the area by Baron Loxlyn, the local landowner, for worthy adventurers. The posters were vague, failing to describe the baron’s need in any detail, but the rich reward promised, 100 pieces of gold, drew your attention.
On arriving at the baron’s keep, you were shown into an audience room and asked to wait while the baron finished with urgent business. You are the only people present._

'You are' means the PCs. Post a short visual description in your first post, please.

_The doors at the end of the chamber open. A middle-aged man dressed in chainmail and robes of ermine walks into the room flanked by two guards. Judging by his face he has not slept in many days, though his eyes burn with a fierce passion. He takes a seat at the end of the high table and bids you to sit. “I am Baron Loxlyn,” he begins, “lord of this domain. I thank you for attending my call. Time is pressing, so I shall get straight to the details. Orcs are once more harassing the Eastern Marches. Many villages have fallen to their swords and the king has failed to act. Our people are being butchered while he attends court functions.
Three days to the east of here lies the village of Roxbury. It’s a small settlement of just 30 souls built around a temple to the god of civilisation, but it lies in the orcs’ path. I need you to travel to Roxbury and help defend the settlement. My army is mustering, but by the time it gathers it may be too late to save the village.
The headman is a priest by the name of Adelmar. He served my father before founding Roxbury after the orcs were driven back. When the Marches were settled the king ordered all the villagers to erect stout wooden palisades. Should orc scouts attack, the wall will give you some protection.
I shall provide you with provisions for the trip, as well as detailed maps. If you accept, you must leave within the hour. Any delay could be fatal.”_


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 27, 2008)

A halfling wearing plate stands towards the front of the group.  As the baron speaks he rocks on the balls of is feet teeming with excitement.  The shoulder length braids of his brown hair brush against his armor has he fervently nods his head in agreement with the barons plan.  As soon as the haggard man finishes speaking he blurts out "If the king is not willing to help his people his people will help themselves!" His blue eyes burn with passion as he speaks. "We will gladly except this mission.  Er... I mean that is I will gladly accept this mission I don't know about them." Shrugging and pointing behind him at the rest of the group.

"But my lord, please forgive me if I missed it, you made no mention of when we would be paid.  Not that I need financial motivation to slave orcs but unfortunately money is needed to survive in our society." He adds with some regret clearly ashamed that he brought up the subject.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2008)

"I am ready to go now, Baron," Paranthraxus declares.  "Do we have additional intelligence in terms of the strength and number of forces around Roxbury?"

The dragonborn looks at the rest of the adventurers who have assembled.  "If it is to be, it is up to us," he says.  "The king has abandoned his duty towards his people.  He cares not for the impending loss of the heartlands.  He drinks wine and rubs elbows with the wealthy while villages fall beneath the orcish scourge.  We cannot allow this indignity to stand.  I can tell just by looking at you that you are eager to right this wrong."

He turns back towards Baron Loxlyn.  "We are ready.  Point us towards this village of Roxbury and we'll take care of this nasty business."


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 27, 2008)

A tall Eladrin clears his throat. He is clad in well-worn but immaculately clean black leather and a grey travelling cloak. He holds an iron-shod staff and wears a longsword on his side.
His hair is a pale blond, almost white, and rather short for an Eladrin. A small scar on his left cheek and another one on the left corner of his mouth leave the impression of a permanent sneer.

He turns towards Paranthraxus:
"I do not care about righting wrongs", he says in precise, but oddly accentuated, common. "Or about what your king should or should not do.
But I do care about being paid. I also care about clear terms of contract."

He turns his icy-blue gaze towards the baron. "Your Lordship, what exactly are we supossed to do? Hold the village until reinforcements arrive? When will this be? In a week? Two? 
And what is more important to you? The live of the villagers or holding the village, no matter the cost? 
Will we recieve reimbursement for ritual materials used? 
How about battlefield salvage rights?
Do not get me wrong, Your Lordship. I am willing to participate in this mission. But I would prefer to clarify those things beforehand."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 27, 2008)

A slim elf with dark green, almost black hair leans against the wall in the back corner of the room, arms crossed.  He wears leather and a great fur cloak, with a rapier on his hip and a bow and quiver leans against the wall beside him. He is calm and collected, seeming not to react to anything occurring around him.  Sometimes he is so still he seems to be a statue instead of a living person.

The elf raises his head slightly to look directly at the faces of the other adventurers and the Baron. "The orcs are a menace, and must be stopped. They kill the people and lay waste to the land for no reason other than to do so. Paranthraxus, Mordok, William, and Argivion", looking at each in turn, "are worthy to the task at hand. I will assist." His words seem to flow together subtly, but his speech is very brief. His expression never changes, and once he is done speaking he lowers his head slightly again, and waits. The other adventurers haven't met him before ... how does he know their names?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

The other dragonborn sitting at the table looks over at his companion and shakes his head derisively and sighs _"Paranthraxus , how many times do I have to tell you, leave your excitement till after we negotiate our fee"_ Mordok thinks to himself.

The black-scaled dragonborn stretches his bulging muscles, and it's difficult to tell where his scaled armour ends as it nearly matches his scale colouration. A large shield is slung over his back, and a large sword hangs at his hip, one that a lesser man would require two hands to wield. His red pupils scan the room with the look of a predator, his numerous scars denote a lifetime of battle.

He looks over at the Eladrin and smiles. "Now that's my kind of guy. Name's Mordok, it's nice to see someone here who ain't a goody-two-shoes" Mordok says in a deep, gravely voice.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> The elf raises his head slightly to look directly at the faces of the other adventurers and the Baron. "The orcs are a menace, and must be stopped. They kill the people and lay waste to the land for no reason other than to do so. Paranthraxus, Mordok, William, and Argivion", looking at each in turn, "are worthy to the task at hand. I will assist." His words seem to flow together subtly, but his speech is very brief. His expression never changes, and once he is done speaking he lowers his head slightly again, and waits. The other adventurers haven't met him before ... how does he know their names?




Paranthraxus cocks his head in the elf's direction.  "Finally, someone with some sense," he says.  "Baron Loxlyn will not renege on his word.  We will be paid -- if that's all that concerns you.  We must make haste to Roxbury before yet another village falls beneath the orcs' axehead."


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 27, 2008)

Argivion inclines his head curtly in Mordok's direction.
"Argivion of Frosty Glade".

He then turns back to the baron.
"Worthy? Might I ask Your Lordship who this person is and why he considers himself capable of judging my ... "worthiness"? "


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 27, 2008)

The Halfling looks around the room while rolling his shoulders to adjust the plate armor he's wearing.  He fidgets with the hilt of the short sword at his side as he turns to address the mysterious elf at the back. "I am indeed called William.  William Oaknob the second.  But I have no memory of you."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> ...
> 
> "But my lord, please forgive me if I missed it, you made no mention of when we would be paid.  Not that I need financial motivation to slave orcs but unfortunately money is needed to survive in our society." He adds with some regret clearly ashamed that he brought up the subject.



"50gp now, the rest after the mission. And perhaps other profitable assignments in the future."



Insight said:


> "I am ready to go now, Baron," Paranthraxus declares.  "Do we have additional intelligence in terms of the strength and number of forces around Roxbury?"
> ...



"At least three tribes combined there strength for this big raid. The Flesheater tribe is the biggest of them. I send my best scouts to find their homebase, but they haven't returned, yet."



Padreigh said:


> ...
> 
> He turns his icy-blue gaze towards the baron. "Your Lordship, what exactly are we supossed to do? Hold the village until reinforcements arrive? When will this be? In a week? Two?
> And what is more important to you? The live of the villagers or holding the village, no matter the cost?
> ...



"You should hold it at most three days after your arrival.
There should be enough villagers left, that it is still a village, not a ruin with widows and orphans.
If the ritual was indeed needed for succeeding, I'm willing to pay for it.
Salvage what you want from the orc army, it is yours. But obviously stolen goods are not inevitably part of this."



Padreigh said:


> ...
> 
> He then turns back to the baron.
> "Worthy? Might I ask Your Lordship who this person is and why he considers himself capable of judging my ... "worthiness"? "



"Just another soul that answered my call for help. Please save the village first. You can kill each other later, if you insist.

If you all have no further question, I will summon my seneshal to hand out the gold and the maps."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

"Well said good Loxlyn, no point wasting our breath here, when there's villiagers in need of our help. Three days ain't too much with filthy orcs, it's too bad they only ever carry such shoddy weapons" Mordok replies, the mention of gold clearly awakening his desires to adventure. 

"Kill each other later? Not unless you're paying" the dragonborn says with a wink and a toothy grin before turning his attention back to the Baron "Now what's a sen-eh-shawl?" he asks, obviously struggling with the word.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2008)

renau1g said:


> "Well said good Loxlyn, no point wasting our breath here, when there's villiagers in need of our help. Three days ain't too much with filthy orcs, it's too bad they only ever carry such shoddy weapons" Mordok replies, the mention of gold clearly awakening his desires to adventure.
> 
> "Kill each other later? Not unless you're paying" the dragonborn says with a wink and a toothy grin before turning his attention back to the Baron "Now what's a sen-eh-shawl?" he asks, obviously struggling with the word.




Paranthraxus, the blue-scaled dragonborn, sighed playfully at his black-scaled fellow draconic.  "Yes, please fetch this seneschal of yours so that we may get started.  I suppose we should purchase some horses and provisions for the trip."  He looked at the rest of the assembled adventurers.  "Any of you know a good horsemonger?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

"I'm the sneshal, just a humble servant of Lord Loxlyn." An grey-haired, gaunt man speaks up from behind you, even surprising Nervir. "I will show you the way to any stores you want. But horses won't be of much use. The way to Roxbury is even in the summer muddy, and now, you only will break your horses legs, if you try to hurry them."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 28, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Argivion inclines his head curtly in Mordok's direction.
> "Argivion of Frosty Glade".
> 
> He then turns back to the baron.
> "Worthy? Might I ask Your Lordship who this person is and why he considers himself capable of judging my ... "worthiness"? "



"I have observed orcs, and I have observed you. I simply expressed my confidence in your abilities. Take no offense."


Niehaus said:


> The Halfling looks around the room while rolling his shoulders to adjust the plate armor he's wearing.  He fidgets with the hilt of the short sword at his side as he turns to address the mysterious elf at the back. "I am indeed called William.  William Oaknob the second.  But I have no memory of you."



"I am called Nervir, or Nerve if you prefer. You are correct to think we have not met me before."


Walking Dad said:


> "I'm the sneshal, just a humble servant of Lord Loxlyn." An grey-haired, gaunt man speaks up from behind you, even surprising Nervir. "I will show you the way to any stores you want. But horses won't be of much use. The way to Roxbury is even in the summer muddy, and now, you only will break your horses legs, if you try to hurry them."



Nervir eyes the seneschal intensely. _Interesting, very talented. I should observe this man when we return, he would seem to be a fair test of my skills_, he thinks to himself. 

He announces, "I wish to purchase a pair of daggers from a weaponsmith. Then I will be prepared to depart." The elf then slings his bow and quiver over his shoulder and stands ready to follow the seneschal.


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 28, 2008)

"Your answers are sufficient for me Lord Loxlyn.  I am ready to leave as soon as the others are ready." William says with a smile happy to know he will recieve half his payment upfront. 

Turning to the large dragonborn beside him William exclaims, "My that is a rather large sword you have um... Mordok is it?  It must be extremely hard to wield."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

"Bah! Not so difficult for some little one. Although you wear the mail of a fighter so I am sure you can handle a blade yerself. Don't sell yourself short..." Mordok begins to laugh at his unintentional pun, his spirits high.

"Then one that elf gets his daggers we can head off? The sooner we get there, the more orcs we kill" the dragonborn says.


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 28, 2008)

Bolstered by Mordok's response William straightens himself and responds, "Right you are!" And begins to laugh with what he hopes is a new found friend before agreeing with his next statement, "Yes we should hurry I doubt these orcs are going to kill themselves!  All tho I would not be surprised if they did." He laughs at his own joke while preparing to leave the hall.


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 28, 2008)

While the baron speaks, Argivion takes two sheets from a scroll case and a small ink well and a quill from one of his belt pouches. He writes quickly.

He then hands the scrolls to the Seneschal.

"Standard contract", he explains. "I filled in the details. Read it and then sign it or let your master sign it. It clearly states the mission details and should also convince the villagers that I am in fact acting on your master's behalf."


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 28, 2008)

While waiting for the Seneschal's response, Argivion turns to the Halfling and Mordok:
"There is a proverb: 
Killing orcs is like washing a pig. Turn your back for a second, and the filth is back.
So do not worry. You will most assuredly be able to slaughter as many of them as you want."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 28, 2008)

"I do not wish to delay us. The daggers need not necessarily be from a smith. I also wish to leave as soon as possible," the elf replies. 







Padreigh said:


> While waiting for the Seneschal's response, Argivion turns to the Halfling and Mordok:
> "There is a proverb:
> Killing orcs is like washing a pig. Turn your back for a second, and the filth is back.
> So do not worry. You will most assuredly be able to slaughter as many of them as you want."



Nerve adds his thoughts to the conversation, "That proverb is troublingly accurate. Though I don't know of any pig filth that will kill and pillage and burn." His expression remains unchanged, non-existent throughout the conversation. "I agree with the others, we must set out immediately."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

"Sure, I will sign the contract, if it is in the lord's offer's spirit.

The daggers should be no problem. I can let them bring to you with the provisions. Is this anything you need? If not, I would suggest to wait a moment on the eastern entrance for the delivery." The seneshal answers the question as he brings you to the door.


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 28, 2008)

"I require nothing else", Argivion says.  
"But I would like to remind those who are so eager to rush at the orcs of yet another proverb:

The foolish and unwary find surprises and among them, waiting, Death.
We should be careful and not underestimate the orcs."


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 28, 2008)

"My apologies if I seem to eager to jump into the fray sir Argivion.  This is my first official commission and I am certainly eager to prove myself.  Up until now all my experiance has been with merchants and private citizen." Replies William as he attempts to quell his excitement. "There is wisdom in your works and I will endevor to take them to heart."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

"Bah! No need to worry oh wise one, I ain't gonna just charge headlong into their ranks, but I do enjoy the sound of their death cries"  Mordok says derisively, before turning and complying with the seneshal's request.


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 28, 2008)

Argivion shakes his head as he watches the Dragonborn leave. 
But for a tiny moment he also seemed to be amused.

He then follows the Dragonborn and the Seneschal.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 28, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> "The daggers should be no problem. I can let them bring to you with the provisions. Is this anything you need? If not, I would suggest to wait a moment on the eastern entrance for the delivery." The seneshal answers the question as he brings you to the door.



"My thanks." Nerve hands the seneschal a pair of gold coins to pay whoever the daggers are from and asks, "This would be appropriate payment?"

After paying for the weapons, the elf silently follows Mordok and Argivion towards the east entrance to wait as the seneschal requested.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

After you finished equipping yourself and getting proviant, maps (and daggers). You begin your way to Roxburry...

---------

_More later_


----------



## Insight (Aug 28, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> "My thanks." Nerve hands the seneschal a pair of gold coins to pay whoever the daggers are from and asks, "This would be appropriate payment?"
> 
> After paying for the weapons, the elf silently follows Mordok and Argivion towards the east entrance to wait as the seneschal requested.




Paranthraxus analyzes his companions as they assemble near the east entrance.  He then nods to the seneschal and joins the rest of them, ready to head out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

ooc: select a position in the red frame on the map for your character and roll initiative, please.
(Thanks for the map to redclaw)

[sblock=map]





[/sblock]

The journey so far has been more tedious than difficult. For the last two days you have traveled along a trail which led through agricultural land into the hills that mark the start of the Eastern Marches. Since leaving behind the cultivated lands you have seen little sign of life save for the occasional rabbit, deer, or flock of birds.
Rain has been your constant companion, however, and the comfort of Roxbury, with its promise of a warming fire and hot food, lies only a few hours march away.
In the last few miles the open hills have given way to heavily wooded copses, which stand close to the path.
As you trudge along the well-used trail, nearing a makeshift bridge, you have the feeling that you are being watched.
Without warning, a fierce cry fills the air and a group of well-muscled, green-skinned orcs with bestial faces burst from the vegetation on the side of the road.
With a savage snarl, they fall upon your party.

ooc: They were not stealthy enough to give them a surprise round, but I will place them after knowing your position.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Mordok would want to be near the front, so J17

Init (1d20+6=22) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Nerve will be near the front to keep an eye out for danger ahead and on the flanks, I18 for him.
Initiative: 1d20+8=15[/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]William would more than likely be standing beside Mordok near the front at I-17. Initiative (1d20 4=13).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

ooc:

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1712126/

Argivin's Initiative: 24 (including warlord bonus)
Position: I 16

@Insight: Shall I roll for you?


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Ah forgot the warlord bonus that would make my initiative 15.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Paranthraxus would be in the middle, maybe to the left of the wagon.

Init:
1d20+4=11 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

Initiative:

* Argivin 24
Mordok 22*
Druge1 20
Raider1 19
Raider2 16
Drudge4 16
* Nerve 15
William 15
Paranthraxus 11*
Drudge2 11
Drudge5 11
Eye of Gruumsh 10
Drudge3 5

IC link:
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1712243/

Used the first letter for the map. JPG format will be added later.

@Insight: You could only start in the red frame. I hope you are ok with your starting spot.

green is difficult terrain. dark green gives also concealment. nothing special about the way.


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 29, 2008)

Argivion takes a step back, raises his staff and fire engulfs the orcs on his left.

[sblock=OOC] Scorching Burst centered on the Drudge on G16 (using bonus of implement, +9 vs Reflex, Dmg. 1d6+7) and move to J19 if possible. I know the orcs are concealed but maybe I am lucky...
I am unbelievably stupid for placing myself on I16 ... [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 29, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> @Insight: You could only start in the red frame. I hope you are ok with your starting spot.




[sblock=ooc]Oops, sorry.  I misunderstood the situation.  For some reason, I thought we were traveling with the wagon.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 29, 2008)

Nerve pulls something small out of his sleeve as he moves across the road and gives a flick of his wrist towards the Eye of Gruumsh.  Something small flies across the intervening space, leaving a small trail of steam or smoke before the lithe elf then dashes into the woods, nimble as a deer.

 [sblock=OOC]Draw shuriken with minor action, use standard action to Deft Strike - move to J16 and throw shuriken at Eye of Gruumsh (+2 for combat advantage from First Strike, -2 for concealment: 1d20+10=20 vs. AC, 1d6+2d8+8=17 cold damage).  Move action to N15. Hopefully I'm not getting in over my head ...[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*HP:* 44/44 | *Surges: *7/7 | *AP:* 1
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
 Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
 Easy Target
Clever Riposte
{Deathcut Leather Armor, Frost Shuriken}[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

Argivion takes a step back, raises his staff and fire engulfs the orcs on his left. 2 fall burning to the ground, but one is only light hurt and one was able to avoid the fire.

[sblock=ooc]
raider, drudge1-3, damage (1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=12, 1d20+9=26, 1d6+7=11)

*Argivin 24
Mordok 22* <- Next
Druge1 20
Raider1 19 (hurt)
Raider2 16
Drudge4 16
* Nerve 15
William 15
Paranthraxus 11*
Drudge2 11
Drudge5 11
Eye of Gruumsh 10
Drudge3 5

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2008)

Mordok smiles a toothy grin as he sees the enemies approaching and prepares for the confrontation. With a battle roar, he moves towards the three closest enemies, opening his mouth wide and unleashing a gout of acid towards them. After this proves ineffective, Mordok quickly draws his blade and attempts to cleave the orcs head from its shoulders in one smooth motion.

[sblock=OOC]
HP: 53/53; Surges: 11/11 | AP: 1
AC   22; Fort 20; Ref  17; Will 15; Resistances: 5 necrotic, 5 fire, 5 poison

Move: 5 ft. to the right (K17)
Minor: Dragon Breath (Should affect all three enemies) - Vs. Ref.; Acid (1d20+9=11, 1d6+2=7)  never mind... crappy roll Two more breath attacks (1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=20)  Better 
Standard: Tide of Iron on D4 Attack; Damage (1d20+13=14, 1d10+8=9) 
... doh! Really? A 1 and a 2 on the first two attack rolls... 

Powers Left:
Serpent Steel Strike 
Dragon Breath 
Sweeping Blow
Villian's Menace
Unstoppable 
Rain of Steel 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

ooc:
@renau1g: You have to roll a 'to hit' for each enemy. You only missed Drudge4 so far.


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 29, 2008)

see below


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

*Paranthraxus is next!*

_- see below -_


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 29, 2008)

William smiles with excitement at the attacking orc. "Finally! Where have you guys been?" Exclaims the halfling as he brings his shorts sword to bear on the enemy in front of him dispatching the orc and strengthening his own resolve. 

"That was easy," he says shrugging at the orc's limp body.

"What else ya got?" He asks happily, eager to stretch his legs after the long journey. He advances into the woods to engage the next ambusher. "Your kind has straid to far down the path of evil!" He proclaims looking up to challenge the orc.

[sblock=ooc]If it's ok I'm just gona use my rolls form before. Bolstering Strike (1d20+10=26, 1d6+5=9) hit: 3 temporary on D1

Move to G-15, minor action Divine Challenge on R1. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
*HP:* 56/56 *Temp. HP: *3| *Surges: *13/13 | *AP:* 1
*AC *23 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 19
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 fire

*Powers Left*
Lay on Hands (3)
Second Wind
Fearsome Smite
Invigorating Smite
Channel Divinity
Second Chance
On Pain of Death
Hallowed Circle
Sacred Circle
Lightning Short Sword [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2008)

Paranthraxus surveys the raging battle.  "My friends, this is won," he says.  "All that remains is this caster.  Follow me to victory!"

He storms towards the Eye of Gruumsh and misses horribly!

[sblock=ooc]
*Move Action*: Move to the Eye of Gruumsh.

*Standard Action*: Using Warlord's Strike (longsword)...

*Attack vs. AC*: 1d20+9=20
*Damage*: 2d8+4=14 
*Effect*: Until the end of Paranthraxus' next turn, all of his allies gain a +2 power bonus to damage rolls against the Eye of Gruumsh.

never mind I suck[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
*HP*: 46/46 | *Surges*: 9/9 | *AP*: 1
*AC* 22 | *F* 16 | *R* 14 | *W* 17

*Powers*:
Furious Smash
Wolf Pack Tactics
Dragon Breath
Guarding Attack
Inspiring Word (2)
Shake It Off
Warlord's Strike
Bastion of Defense
Stand the Fallen
+1 Terror Longsword
Heavy Shield of Protection
Ironskin Belt[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 30, 2008)

OOC: If the Eye of Gruumsh comes after Nerve and hits him with a melee attack, he'll use his Deathcut Leather daily power (immediate reaction) to do 1d10 necrotic damage to the orc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

*1st round complete!*

Update!

Argivion takes a step back, raises his staff and fire engulfs the orcs on his left. 2 fall burning to the ground, but one is only light hurt and one was able to avoid the fire.
Mordok smiles a toothy grin as he sees the enemies approaching and prepares for the confrontation. With a battle roar, he moves towards the three closest enemies, opening his mouth wide and unleashing a gout of acid towards them. After this proves nearly ineffective, Mordok quickly draws his blade and attempts to cleave the orcs head from its shoulders in one smooth motion, but the blade is stopped by a branch.
(Drudge1) One of the orc, who survived the fiery assault moves next to William, swinging his club. But the blow is absorbed by the halflings plate.
(R1) The other throws hs axe at the wizard drawing his blood.
(R2) Another axe is thrown at Mordok, finding it's target, still holding his greataxe wth his other hand.
(D4) The orc Mordok just missed before uses the opportunity for an attack, a sounding blow hits the dragonborn fighter.
Nerve pulls something small out of his sleeve as he moves across the road and gives a flick of his wrist towards the Eye of Gruumsh. Something small flies across the intervening space, leaving a small trail of steam or smoke before the lithe elf then dashes into the woods, nimble as a deer. But the weapon is stopped by foliage, before returning.
As the direct path to Nerve's target is blocked, William strikes down the orc in his way! He advances into the woods to engage and challenge the next ambusher.
Paranthraxus storms towards the Eye of Gruumsh and strikes a mighty blow! But in the treacherous light he misses.
The orc priest (Eye) summons an deadly stomping foot from the thin air above Argivion and Mordok, that stomps them into the ground, suffering an attack from the warlord before he tries to flee.

[sblock=ooc]
raider, drudge1-3, damage (1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=12, 1d20+9=26, 1d6+7=11)

Mordok moves K17.
- kills D5, misses D4
D1 move to J16.
- Attacks William.
- D1 club attack (1d20+9=20) miss
R1 throws axe at Argivin.
R2 throws axe at Mordok.
- both throws Throwing Axes (1d20+7=24, 1d6+3=4, 1d20+7=23, 1d6+3=8)
- Arigvin looses 4 HP, Mordok 8 HP
D4 attacks Mordok.
- D4 club attack (1d20+9=28) hit, 5 damage
Nerve moves to N15, misses Eye.
R2 makes OA
- R2 OA (1d20+8=11, 1d12+3=12) misses
William kills D1. Moves to G15. Challenges R1.
Paranthraxus moves to M14. Misses the eye (by one!)
The Eye gets an OA from Paranthraxus.
Hit for 10 damage

- Chaos Hammer centered on J18(A,M) (1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=20, 2d6+3=10)
Chaoshammer hits both!
10 damage and prone (Argi + Mordok)
moves to L10

[sblock=Initiative]
*Argivion 24
Mordok 22* 
Raider1 19
Raider2 16
Drudge4 16
* Nerve 15
William 15
Paranthraxus 11*
Eye of Gruumsh 10
[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
*Argivion 26 / 40 prone
Mordok 30 / 53* prone
Raider1 -11 , marked by William
Raider2
Drudge4
* Nerve 44 / 44
William 56 / 56, 3 THP
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*
Eye of Gruumsh -10

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
WD, I posted in the OOC thread.  To reiterate, Paranthraxus moves to L13 with his move action.  Then, he spends an action point to gain an extra std action.  He instead converts to a move action and uses it for 1 extra sq of movement to get to sq M14 prior to using Warlord's Strike against the Eye of Gruumsh.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2008)

As the Eye of Gruumsh deftly avoids the warlord's attack, in an effort to escape the charging dragonborn, the orc momentarily lowers his defenses and takes a longsword blow to the solar plexus.

[sblock=OA]
Opportunity Attack: 1d20+9=21 

*Damage*: 1d8+4=10 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

Insight said:


> [sblock=OA]
> Opportunity Attack: 1d20+9=21
> 
> sigh...
> ...



ooc: It did hit (19 base + 2 concealment are 21 )
Roll damage and edit your post, please.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 31, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I won't be able to post later today and I'm not sure when I'll be able to post again, so here's some plans. If none of these make sense by the time it's my turn, NPC something that does make sense  Should be back in full on Monday or Tuesday.[/sblock]If there is a flank available on R2: 
Nerve draws his rapier and dashes in behind the raider, trying to stab the orc while he's not paying attention.
[sblock=OOC actions]Draw rapier with minor action, use move action to move into flank around R2 avoiding OAs, attack with Piercing Strike: 1d20+11=22 vs. Ref, 3d8+9=20 damage.[/sblock]If there isn't a flank available on R2: 
Nerve dashes past Paranthraxus towards the Eye of Gruumsh, announcing "I'll get the caster." He draws his deadly rapier as he goes, then tries to overbalance the orc to knock him over, but barely misses. "Perhaps I need some assistance," the elf calls back.
[sblock=OOC actions]Minor action to draw rapier, use move to get to K11.  Attack Eye with Topple Over: 1d20+14=15 vs. AC, 1d8+6=9. (Of course, a 1 ) Use Elven Accuracy to reroll attack roll: 1d20+14=18 vs. AC. Oh come on, miss by 1?! The dice gods are trying to kill me  My plan was to use an AP to Piercing Strike once he was down, gaining combat adv and sneak attack. Oh well. To be clear - not using an AP this round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*HP:* 44/44 | *Surges: *7/7 | *AP:* 1
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
Easy Target
Clever Riposte
{Deathcut Leather Armor, Frost Shuriken}[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 1, 2008)

Argivion stands up, raises his staff and two bolts of icy energy speed towards his enemies.

[sblock=ooc] Icy Rays on the Eye of Gruumsh on L10 and Drudge 4 on L18. +9 vs Reflex, 1d10+7 damage + immobilise. Should have clear LoS on the Eye, probably haven't got the slightest chance to hit the drudge. But before I let the bolt go to waste ... [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

ooc: Next update after Mordok's action.


----------



## Insight (Sep 2, 2008)

Paranthraxus continues to pursue the Eye of Gruumsh, coaxing the rogue Nerve to do the same.

[sblock=ooc]OK, this is going to depend on Nerve's action and where he ends up following his round.

*Move Action*: Move 3sq to L11.
*Standard Action*:
 - if Nerve is not adjacent to the Eye of Gruumsh, Paranthraxus uses Furious Smash: 1d20+9=12 and MISSES AGAIN YAY
 - if Nerve is adjacent to the Eye of Gruumsh, Paranthraxus uses Wolf Pack Tactics to shift Nerve into K10 and then promptly misses with the attack.[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
*HP*: 46/46 | *Surges*: 9/9 | *AP*: 0
*AC* 22 | *F* 16 | *R* 14 | *W* 17

*Powers*:
Furious Smash
Wolf Pack Tactics
Dragon Breath
Guarding Attack
Inspiring Word (2)
Shake It Off
Warlord's Strike
Bastion of Defense
Stand the Fallen
+1 Terror Longsword
Heavy Shield of Protection
Ironskin Belt[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

*Round 2 complete, map pending.*

Round 2

Argivion stands up, raises his staff and two bolts of icy energy speed towards his enemies. The priest is hit by a perfect shot, but the othe orc is shielded by the bushes.
Mordok and launches a mighty swing towards the orc with his bastard sword. But again the attack is foiled by the foliage.
(R1) Williams foe takes a swing with his greataxe, but misses the halfling.
(R2) The other raider attacks Nerve, but this time the wood is against the orcs and he misses.
(D4) Mordoks foe is also unable to hit the dragonborn.
Nerve waits for the warlords action.
William continues to press the attack against the orc in front of him, wounding him again.
Nerve's and Paranthraxus' tactics let them end flanking the orcpriest, but the attack doesn't connect.
The Eye of Gruumsh scratches Nerve's leg with his spear. The attack has refreshed the cleric.

[sblock=ooc]
Icy Rays (eye, drudge) (1d20+9=29, 1d10+7=12, 1d20+9=12, 1d10+7=13)
crit extra damage (2d6=5)
Argivion misses D4, but hits Eye for 22 damage (crit) (stands up)
Mordok misses. (stands up)
R1 Attack (1d20+8=16, 1d12+3=7) at William misses.
R2 Attack (1d20+8=19, 1d12+3=12) at Nerve, misses.
D4 Attack (1d20+9=16) at Mordok, misses.
Nerve delays after Paranthraxus.
William hits R1 for 11 damage.
Para moves to L11. Nerve to L9. Attack misses.
Eye Warrior's Surge (1d20+10=20, 1d8+3=4) against Nerve. Hits for 4 damage.

[sblock=Initiative]
*Argivion 24 <- starts here
Mordok 22* 
Raider1 19
Raider2 16
D4 16
*William 15
Paranthraxus 11
->  Nerve 15*
Eye of Gruumsh 10 <- ends here
[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
*Argivion 26 / 40
Mordok 30 / 53* 
Raider1 -22 , marked by William
Raider2
D4
* Nerve 40 / 44
William 56 / 56, 3 THP
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*
Eye of Gruumsh -16 immobilized

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 2, 2008)

William continues to press the attack against the orc in front of him.

[sblock=rolls]Fearsome Smite on R1 moving to get into melee range if he happens to try and move away. Fearsome Smite (1d20 10=20, 2d6 5=11) Hit: -3 to attack rolls until the end of my next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=status]*HP:* 56/56 *Temp. HP: *3| *Surges: *13/13 | *AP:* 1
*AC *23 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 19
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 fire

*Powers Left*
Lay on Hands (3)
Second Wind
Fearsome Smite (used)
Invigorating Smite
Channel Divinity
Second Chance
On Pain of Death
Hallowed Circle
Sacred Circle
Lightning Short Sword[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]If it's all the same to you, WD, I think I'd like to change the movement part of my turn for going after the eye (though as before, if there's a flank available on R2 I'll take it first).  Instead of going to K11, I'll go up to L12 then jump across to M10 (if that provokes an OA that's fine. Athletics to jump from L12 to M10 (need 10 or higher): 1d20+10=26). If Paranthraxus uses wolf pack tactics I'll use the shift to go to L9.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2008)

Mordok clenches his jaw as the blows rain upon him and launches a mighty swing towards the orc with his bastard sword.

[sblock=OOC]
HP: 30/53; Surges: 11/11 | AP: 1
AC   22; Fort 20; Ref  17; Will 15; Resistances: 5 necrotic, 5 fire, 5 poison

Move: Stand Up
Minor: n/a
Standard: Tide of Iron (again) - Attack; Damage (1d20+13=16, 1d10+8=16) 

Powers Left:
Serpent Steel Strike 
Dragon Breath 
Sweeping Blow
Villian's Menace
Unstoppable 
Rain of Steel 
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 2, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]







Lord Sessadore said:


> If it's all the same to you, WD, I think I'd like to change the movement part of my turn for going after the eye (though as before, if there's a flank available on R2 I'll take it first).  Instead of going to K11, I'll go up to L12 then jump across to M10 (if that provokes an OA that's fine. Athletics to jump from L12 to M10 (need 10 or higher): 1d20+10=26). If Paranthraxus uses wolf pack tactics I'll use the shift to go to L9.




Yeah, the whole point was to get the rogue into a flank 

... shouldn't be too much longer now.  Poor Eye of Gruumsh!  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

OOC: Round 2 complete. Post actions for round 3, please.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 4, 2008)

Once again, Argivion tries to scorch his enemies with fire.

[sblock]Scorching burst, using implement. 
Centered on M17 if I can see that to get both R2 and D4. If I can't see it, the attack goes on L19 to fry that remaining drudge. 
BTW: I really hate that Eye and his self-healing abilities ... [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

*Round 3 completed!*

Round 3

Once again, Argivion scorches his enemies with fire, targetting now the orcs on the right side.
(D4) Dark energy pulses between the dying orc and the now freed priest, letting the orc do a last attack, Hitting the adjacent dragonborn!
Mordok  stalks towards his foe and stabs his blade in the orcs knee slowing down the enemy.
(R1) William is still missed by his enemy.
(R2) Mordok's enemy growls in pain, but manges to hit the fighter! The success helps to deaden the pain.
William attacks his enemy in an attempt to hindering it's ability to mount a counter attack, but misses.
Nerve tries to hit a point on the Eye that would debilitate the orc, but misses. In his frustration he goes into a blazing assault while the orc is focused on Paranthraxus, scoring a vicious stab wound.
Paranthraxus distracts the Eye of Gruumsh, waiting for Nerve to strike a deadly blow.
The warlord then lands a devastating blow! "This battle is won, my friends," the dragonborn declares. "All that remains is to clean up this mess!"
Seeing Mordok laboring with his wounds, Paranthraxus turns his attention to the fighter. "Hang on, Mordok. Help is on its way."
The Eye lands a last blow at the rogue before he tries to run away, but in the resulting opportunity, Nerve strikes a killing blow.

[sblock=ooc]
Argivion, Scorching burst (Raider, Drudge) (1d20+9=15, 1d6+7=11, 1d20+9=25)
Hits both, Raider takes 11 damage, kills D4.
D4 uses Death Strike (1d20+9=22) against Mordok, doing 5 damage.
Mordok hits R2 for 15 dmage, effects.
R1 R1 attack (1d20+8=12, 1d12+3=10) misses William.
R2 warrior's surge (1d20+8=24, 1d12+3=14) hits Mordok for 14 damage, regains 11 HP.
William attacks R1, misses.
Nerve misses and hits Eye for 19 damage.
Para hits Eye for 23 damage. Gives Nerve +2AC vs Eye, move to K12, inspiring word on Mordok (uses healing surge).
Eye basic attack (1d20+10=26, 1d8+3=9) against Nerve. Hits for 9 damage.
Risks OA against Eye (1d20+10=24, 1d8+5=8) from Nerve, gets hit for 8 damage, killed

[sblock=Initiative]
*Argivion 24
Mordok 22* 
Raider1 19
Raider2 16 
*William 15  <- starts here
Paranthraxus 11
->  Nerve 15*
 <- ends here
[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
*Argivion 26 / 40
Mordok 30 / 53* 
Raider1 -22 , marked by William
Raider2 -15, marked by Mordok, slowed
* Nerve 31 / 44
William 56 / 56, 3 THP
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2008)

Mordok bellows a roar of anger as his kill was stolen and he flashes a menacing look at Argivion before turning his attention to the other raider.

The dragonborn stalks towards his foe and stabs his blade towards the orcs knee attempting to slow down the enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
*Bloodied (+1 to hit)
HP: 25/53; Surges: 11/11 | AP: 1
AC 22; Fort 20; Ref 17; Will 15; Resistances: 5 necrotic, 5 fire, 5 poison

Move: to M17 
Standard: Serpent Steel Strike Attack; Damage (1d20+14=19, 2d10+8=15) *sigh* 
If it hits, target is slowed and can't shift until ned of next turn

Powers Left:
Serpent Steel Strike 
Dragon Breath 
Sweeping Blow
Villian's Menace
Unstoppable 
Rain of Steel
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 4, 2008)

Paranthraxus distracts the Eye of Gruumsh, waiting for Nerve to strike a deadly blow.

The warlord then lands a devastating blow!  "This battle is won, my friends," the dragonborn declares.  "All that remains is to clean up this mess!"

Seeing Mordok laboring with his wounds, Paranthraxus turns his attention to the fighter.  "Hang on, Mordok.  Help is on its way."

[sblock=ooc]DELAY until after Nerve.

If the Eye of Gruumsh is still up, the following:

*Standard Action*: Guarding Attack: 1d20+11=31 I believe that's a CRIT!  :: 20 dmg!!! :: and 1d8=3 from the +1 Terror Longsword.

... and Nerve gains a +2 to AC against the Eye of Gruumsh until the end of Paranthraxus' next turn.

*Move Action*: Shift 1sq to K12.
*Minor Action*: Inspiring Word on Mordok, who can spend a Healing Surge and regains an additional 1d6=4 hp.

If the Eye is down, the following:

*Move Action*: Move 5sq to K16.
*Standard to Move Action*: Move 2sq J17 to K18.
*Minor Action*: Inspiring Word on Mordok as above.[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
*HP*: 46/46 | *Surges*: 9/9 | *AP*: 0
*AC* 22 | *F* 16 | *R* 14 | *W* 17

*Powers*:
Furious Smash
Wolf Pack Tactics
Dragon Breath
Guarding Attack
Inspiring Word (1/2)
Shake It Off
Warlord's Strike
Bastion of Defense
Stand the Fallen
+1 Terror Longsword
Heavy Shield of Protection
Ironskin Belt[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 4, 2008)

Nerve tries to hit a point on the Eye that would debilitate the orc, but misses. In his frustration he goes into a blazing assault while the orc is focused on Paranthraxus, scoring a vicious stab wound.
[sblock=OOC]Dazing Strike on the Eye: 1d20+13=17 vs. AC (curses!), 1d8+6=8 damage on the off chance it hits. 
Spend an action point (and regain 6 hp from Paranthraxus) to attack the Eye with Piercing Strike: 1d20+13=32 vs. Ref, 3d8+9=19 damage. Finally, it's about time I landed a hit![/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*HP:* 44/44 | *Surges: *7/7 | *AP:* 0
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
Easy Target
Clever Riposte
Deathcut Leather Armor
Frost Shuriken[/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 4, 2008)

William attacks his enemy in an attempt to hindering it's ability to mount a counter attack.

[sblock=ooc]Enfeebling Strike (1d20 10=12, 1d6 5=8) on r1 but looks like a miss[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

OOC: Round 3 complete. Post actions for round 4, please.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 5, 2008)

Running slowly out of targets, Argivion tries to hit one of the raiders with yet another scorching burst.

[sblock=OOC] Scorching Burst on E16 using implement ot hit R1. If I can't see that spot, I'll hit L15 to get R2 instead ... and to annoy Mordok even more )[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

*Round4 Completed!!*

Round 4

Running slowly out of targets, Argivion hits one of the raiders with yet another scorching burst.
This time, Mordok uses the advantage to hit the ambusher with a solid blow.
(R1) Williams enemy seems desperate, not even hitting the halfling's armor.
(R2) The low morale also saves Mordok from another blow.
Seeing victory in sight William unleashes a powerful attack felling his foe before it realizes it's lost and flees.
After pushing the orc priest's limp body off of his rapier, Nerve bounds back across the bridge to help finish off the last orc, successfully wounding it.
Paranthraxus rushes to Mordok's aid. "Mordok, a little over if you please," he says.
But Mordok's movement is hindered by the bushes, spoiling the warlord's attack.

[sblock=ooc]
Mordok used healing surge!

Argivion, Scorching Burst (1d20+9=25, 1d6+7=13) hits R1 for 13 damage.
Brock Attack R2 (1d20+13=23, 1d10+8=12) hits for 12 damage.
R1 vs William (1d20+8=10, 1d12+3=9) misses.
R2 vs Mordok (1d20+8=21, 1d12+3=15) misses.
William hits R1 for 13 damage, killing him.
Nerve moves to k16 and hits R2 for 16 damage.
Sorry, no shift on difficult ground, misses.

[sblock=Initiative]
*Argivion 24 <- starts and ends here
Mordok 22* 
Raider2 16 
*William 15  
Nerve 15
Paranthraxus 11*
[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
*Argivion 26 / 40
Mordok 48 / 53* 
Raider2 -43, marked by Mordok, bloodied
* Nerve 31 / 44
William 56 / 56, 3 THP
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 5, 2008)

Seeing victory in sight William unleashes a powerful attack seeking to fell his foe before it realizes it's lost and flees.

[sblock=ooc]I know it's not as useful in this situation because no on is bloodied, but if you don't use it you lose it as they say. Invigorating Strike (1d20 10=28, 2d6 5=13) looks like a solid hit.  If any one was bloodied they'd get 8 hit points but doesn't look like it.[/sblock]

[sblock=status]
*HP:* 56/56 *Temp. HP: *3| *Surges: *13/13 | *AP:* 1
*AC *23 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 19
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 fire

*Powers Left*
Lay on Hands (3)
Second Wind
Fearsome Smite (used)
Invigorating Smite
Channel Divinity
Second Chance
On Pain of Death
Hallowed Circle
Sacred Circle
Lightning Short Sword[/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 5, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Double Post[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2008)

Paranthraxus rushes to Mordok's aid.  "Mordok, a little over if you please," he says.  "Yes, that's it." 
[sblock=ooc]
*Move Action*: Move 3sq to L15.
*Standard Action*: Shift Mordok into a flank with Paranthraxus using Wolfpack Tactics and: 1d20+11=18 vs. AC.

if that hits: 1d8+4=8 damage.

*Minor Action*: Inspiring Word on Mordok, who can spend a Healing Surge and regains an additional 1d8=3  hp.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
*HP*: 46/46 | *Surges*: 9/9 | *AP*: 0
*AC* 22 | *F* 16 | *R* 14 | *W* 17

*Powers*:
Furious Smash
Wolf Pack Tactics
Dragon Breath
Guarding Attack
Inspiring Word (0/2)
Shake It Off
Warlord's Strike
Bastion of Defense
Stand the Fallen
+1 Terror Longsword
Heavy Shield of Protection
Ironskin Belt[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 6, 2008)

After pushing the orc priest's limp body off of his rapier, Nerve bounds back across the bridge to help finish off the last two orcs, heading towards the one which looks less injured.
[sblock=OOC]If R1 is less injured:
Move Action: move to I13.
Standard Action: Deft Strike. Move to H13, attack R1 with shuriken: 1d20+10=11 vs. AC, 1d6+5=7 cold damage. Of course, a 1 *roll eyes*.

If R2 is less injured:
Move Action: move to K16.
Standard Action: attack R2 with Piercing Strike with rapier: 1d20+11=31, crit! 14+(2d6=2)=16 damage.

WD, if we're doing if ... then ... type actions like this, would you prefer that we use the same attack roll for both attacks and just change modifiers as needed, or should we make different rolls for each attack? If you'd like us to use the same attack roll for both then I guess it's the 1 (I rolled it first).[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*HP:* 44/44 | *Surges: *7/7 | *AP:* 0
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
Easy Target
Clever Riposte
Deathcut Leather Armor
Frost Shuriken[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

OOC: Round 4 complete. Post actions for round 5, please.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 8, 2008)

Smiling slightly, Argivion once again uses fire to attack his last remaining foe. 

[sblock=ooc] Scorching Burst (using implement) on M17 if I can see it. This way I just get the raider. If I can't see M17, I'll delay. [/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 8, 2008)

William teems with joy at another killing blow, "If I'd of known I was going to have this much fun I wouldn't of asked for part of our payment upfront" he muses as he trudges back to the road scanning the battlefield for another target.

[sblock=ooc]Move to I-15. If R2 is still alive Charge him moving to K-15. Basic Melee Attack (1d20 6=8, 1d6=4) aaand that would be a miss.  But he's probably going to be dead by the time initiative gets to me anyway.[/sblock]

[sblock=status]*HP:* 56/56 *Temp. HP: *3| *Surges: *13/13 | *AP:* 1
*AC *23 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 19
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 fire

*Powers Left*
Lay on Hands (3)
Second Wind
Fearsome Smite (used)
Invigorating Smite (used)
Channel Divinity
Second Chance
On Pain of Death
Hallowed Circle
Sacred Circle
Lightning Short Sword[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

*Fight Completed !*

With a last short burst of fire the fight is finally over.
[sblock=ooc]Scorching Burst (1d20+9=20, 1d6+7=11)[/sblock]

Using their combined knowledge of history and the orc race, you identify the orcs as  members of the Flesh Eater tribe, a particularly nasty bunch with a taste for sentient flesh, especially that of elves.
You also know, that this has to be just a scouting party and you should hurry towards Roxbury.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 8, 2008)

Argivion quickly searches the bodies and then takes a short break to dust of his clothes. After that he is ready to proceed.

[sblock=ooc] I take a short break (can't remember the official name) to "re-charge" encounter powers and also spend a healing surge to regain 10 HP [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2008)

Paranthraxus surveys the battlefield.  "We have done well considering this unexpected surprise," he says.  "But we should not revel long in our victory.  There could easily be more of these orcs hiding nearby, ready to pounce on us as soon as we let down our guard."

The dragonborn walks along the path, looking upon the fallen orcs.

[sblock=ooc]Parathraxus does a cursory search of the bodies.  Perception check if necessary.[/sblock]

"Let us rest for the moment and then find a more suitable place to gather our wits and move along."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 8, 2008)

Nerve does something unusual once the fight is done - he shows a facial expression. Recognizing the orcs' tribe, he sneers at their corpses and spits on them. _Did you bite off more than you could chew this time?_ he thinks to himself with a mental chuckle.

The elf helps with searching the orcs' corpses and also does a quick scan of the area to see if there's anything interesting or useful around. Once everyone has their breath back, Nerve urges, "We must hurry."

[sblock=ooc]Perception to search orcs' bodies and scan the area: 1d20+11=13. Nerve also takes a short rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 8, 2008)

"Maybe we should take a look at that wagon", Argivion remarks.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 8, 2008)

After reaching the road and realizing the rest of the orcs have fallen William frowns and asks "How much further this Roxtown place?" Hoping that it won't take another three days to see some action.  Following the others lead he merrily checks the bodies and at Argivion's suggestion moves to examine the wagon.

[sblock=ooc]Perception check bodies (1d20 5=24) Perception check for wagon. (1d20 5=20) [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

Your search of the bodies discovers only, besides the ragged hide armors, clubs and spears, one gem in the leatherpouch of the orc shaman.

The earth around the wagon is disturbed and there are remnants of dried blood. Looks like orcs ambushed an old oxcart.

A quick look at your map, using the river for orientation, shows that you should be able to reach the village this afternoon.

You carry on.

--------------

In the late afternoon, you reach Roxbury. It sits atop a gently sloping hill. Though slightly steeper on the eastern side, it presents no obstacle. 
Surrounding the base of the hill on three sides are empty fields, the crops having been gathered for this year. From the looks of it, recent heavy rains have turned the fields into bogs.
Past the cleared area lies the forest, a dark wall of wood and ground vegetation. From your current position, you cannot see more than a few dozen yards into the gloom.
The wooden fence surrounding the settlement is two yards high, allowing average-sized humans to see over only by standing on tiptoe. However, it is only a foot thick and presents no barrier to a determined attacker. A stout double gate bars access.

[sblock=Nerve & William]You spot large gaps in the fence and what appears to be the base of a watchtower—the villagers never finished erecting the defenses![/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 8, 2008)

After examining the defenses William lowers his voice to keep from being overheard and turns to his companions, "I fear the good Baron may have sent us to our death, from the looks of these defenses we won't be able to hold off a large force for very long.  Perhaps our contact here in town will have a plan to turn the battle in our favor."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 9, 2008)

Nerve nods his agreement with William. "These so-called fortifications will be nearly useless in any but small battles," the elf assesses. "Though I fear we would be best to defend the village. If there were fewer villagers or they were experienced enough I would take them to the hills and merely avoid the orcs, but the 5 of us will not be able to defend 30 people if the orcs were to find us. We should make whatever defensive preparations we can here."


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

Argivion scoffs. "It is actually what I expected ... maybe even a little better." 
He quickly scans the village. "If they have a smithy here I might have some ideas how to improve the defences. And we should get those peasants to work on the walls, maybe let them dig a trench and some pits."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

ooc: Are you going to knock on the gates? Calling for Senties? Trying to bash it down? Just wait?
I need your actions, work with me!


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

William walks up to the gate and knocks.  Trying his best not to knock to hard, because he does not want to seem forceful, but not to knock to light because he does not want to seem weak either.  Due to his uneasiness he knocks longer than he probably should and with varying force so that each knock has a different volume. 

"Hello Roxtownians!  Reinforcements have arrived." The halfling says looking back at the rest of his party with a wink.


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2008)

Paranthraxus scoffs at the mediocre defenses. "They're lucky we agreed to come save this little village," he says.  "These defenses wouldn't keep a determined wild boar out, much less an orcish horde."

The dragonborn strides confidently into the village.  "Good morrow, good people of Roxbury," he says.  "Where are your elders?  We must speak with them at once."


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

"Good morrow?", Argivion asks. "Good afternoon, more likely. And looking at the defences and the alertness of their guards ... Good night, Roxbury."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Your knocking and words remain unheard, as no one is to see. The gate swings open at the knocks of the paladin - the locking bar is not in place!

Within the partially finished barricade are seven buildings—a great hall, a small smithy, three houses, a granary, and the temple. The buildings are constructed from wood with wet thatched roofs. Smoke rises from several of the chimneys of the buildings, but there is no one to be seen...


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2008)

"No one's home?" the warlord asks.  "I guess our work is done here... perhaps they're all hiding in the woods or have already been captured or killed."


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

"Vecna's Eye", Argivion curses. "Things can never be easy, can they?"
He looks around, trying to spot a life sign.
"So what do we do? I suggest we cautiously approach the temple and have a look there. After that we should check the rest of the buildings."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

ooc: Nerve's superior elven senses (and Perception of +11) enable him to hear faint singing from the temple.

----------------

As you near the temple the door flies open and a youth of no more than 13 summers staggers out, a spear clutched tightly in his hands. On seeing you he stops, then raises his spear menacingly. "Halt strangers," he calls out. "What business do you have in Roxbury? Speak now or I’ll skewer you like a wild pig!"


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

"Oh great, finally a "guard". You are aware that if we were hostile your village would be burning already?"
Argivion seems to be seriously annoyed.
"Your lord sents us. Take us to someone who is in charge ... now!"


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

William snorts with laughter at the sight of the young boy and Argivion's rebuke before quickly composing himself.

"We are looking for a friend of the Baron." William begins in his most official sounding voice. "Aledpar is his name."

"At least I think that's what it is." The halfling whispers to Argivion knowing the mage is much more adept at remembering details.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

The youth lowers his spear and welcomes you to Roxbury. He pushes open the door to the temple and gestures that they should enter.
"Everyone is gathered here for evening prayers."
Inside the temple the villagers have gathered to pray. The villagers number 12 adult males, 9 adult females, and 9 children below fighting age. The congregation is facing toward the altar, in front of which stands an elderly man dressed in cleric’s robes.
As you enter, the congregation turns to face you, a mixture of trepidation and hope on their faces. The priest lowers the chalice he is carrying and addresses you.
"This is a temple," he says bluntly. "You have no need of weapons here. I am Adelmar, the headman. Who are you and how can I help you?"


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

"We are mercenaries in the employ of your Lord. He sent us to defend this ... village."

For some reason Argivion seems almost ... hostile. 

"But it seems that the danger your village is supposed to be in has been greatly exaggerated. After all, you have time to waste your time here and are obviously safe enough without posting guards."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 9, 2008)

The elf gives a quick glance at Argivion. _Why is the mage acting this way? If shoddy defenses are enough to get him like this..._ he thinks to himself.

Nerve suggests to Paranthraxus, "You are skilled at leading people, correct? Perhaps you should teach some of these people how to stand guard when orcs are coming to burn your homes down."

Nerve quietly asks the priest a few questions when he has a chance. "Do you know of the orcs that are coming? Have you scouted the surrounding area at all to see if they are close or where they might come from? Are you or any of the villagers skilled in battle?"


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

"Adelmar!  That's what it was." William proclaims in a loud voice before ducking his head in embarrassment over his outburst, which he quickly shakes of with a shrug and a question. 

"Is it dinner time yet?" Three days of trail rations had set William's mind firmly on a warm meal, and if the towns people weren't worried about an attack why not eat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

"I'm very glad you came to help us", Adelmar says, ignoring the hostilities. "But I have to ask you to sit back for a moment, until our service is completed. We will need the blessings of Erathis, shall this village survive."
Afterwards he continious his sermon, ignoring further questions.

----------------

After 20 minutes, you used to get a better overview of the village, the sermon ends and Adelmar leads you into the main hall. A whole wild boar roasts over a roaring fire as Adelmar addresses you again:
"I know of Baron Loxlyn. I served his father for many years before moving to Roxbury to found this temple. I also know of the approaching orcs, but we are trapped.
At first we considered leaving, but what hope did we stand in the open? We have animals and children to care for, and our wagons would be slow moving over the hills.
One family did try to leave, against my wishes. We found their heads planted on stakes in the fields two days later. Since then we have tried to fortify the village and have prayed daily for help.


I know what you are thinking. Why did we not fortify the village earlier? We meant to shortly after we arrived, but first we had houses to build and crops to plant. Weeks turned to seasons, seasons to years, and before we knew it we had settled into a peaceful routine. It is only recently we have begun constructing the barricade.
I aim to stay here, with my people, until the baron’s men arrive to escort us. I will not be responsible for leading my people to certain death." 


Another villager springs up as he hears the last words: "This is madness! We need to leave, if we want to survive! Those brave adventurers will be able to protect us untill we are in savety!"

_ooc: This will be the first skill challenge. Vote wich side you will take in the ooc thread first, please._


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

William frowns thinking to himself, "Why is it humans always seem to get long winded when it's time to eat?  If this were a halfling village the first thing we would have done was eat. Of course a halfling village wouldn't be in the middle of the mountains. Ooo and there would be this awesome river..."


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

Argivion stands up.
"I would like to discuss this with my associates." 
He turns to the other adventurers.
"Gentlemen, let us go outside for a moment."


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

William casts a longing look at the roasting boar before following Argivion outside.

"Humans..." William sighs to himself and goes back to dreaming about his perfect halfling village where they've already eaten and are now asleep in warm beds.


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> Nerve suggests to Paranthraxus, "You are skilled at leading people, correct? Perhaps you should teach some of these people how to stand guard when orcs are coming to burn your homes down."




Paranthraxus smiles.  "It's what I do," he replies.  "I'd be glad to see what we can make of these people."

The dragonborn walks warily towards the temple, but stops outside.  He looks at Nerve, as well as the rest of the companions.  "The first thing we need to do is assess the situation," he points out.  "I'd like to speak with the village elders and get an idea of what we might be facing, and what resources we might be able to use in the defense of this place."

"I'd like Nerve and possibly one more to take a perimeter, maybe 50 yards, around Roxbury and see what we can find," he continues.  "Obviously, stealth is the priority here; no sense alerting any orcish spies that Roxbury has newfound defenders.  What we should look for are signs that the orcs may indeed be hiding nearby and also what natural resources might be found - mud, sticks, lumber, et cetera."

"If the villagers are amenable to it," Paranthraxus says, "I'd like to get them involved in this effort, up to and including training them in the basics of hand to hand combat."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Another villager springs up as he hears the last words: "This is madness! We need to leave, if we want to survive! Those brave adventurers will be able to protect us until we are in safety!"



_Fool. Traveling across open country with children and villagers burdened with what they don't want to leave behind? With just us 5 protecting them, all it will take is a half-brained feint before an ambush and half the villagers are dead,_ the elf thinks.  He doesn't give any indication what he thinks of the man's outburst, however.


Padreigh said:


> Argivion stands up.
> "I would like to discuss this with my associates."
> He turns to the other adventurers.
> "Gentlemen, let us go outside for a moment."



Nerve follows the mage, not giving any hint as to what he's thinking until all of his companions are gathered. 


Insight said:


> "I'd like Nerve and possibly one more to take a perimeter, maybe 50 yards, around Roxbury and see what we can find," he continues.  "Obviously, stealth is the priority here; no sense alerting any orcish spies that Roxbury has newfound defenders.  What we should look for are signs that the orcs may indeed be hiding nearby and also what natural resources might be found - mud, sticks, lumber, et cetera."



"I take it you are in favor of defending the village then, dragonborn?" Nerve nods in agreement with Paranthraxus and states, in his usual curt manner, "Traveling with them over open land will be suicide for them. They don't know how to avoid notice or how to fight, it would only take one clever ambush and the orcs will kill half of them before we can reach the attackers. We should fortify the village and defend it."

"I was planning to scout around the village as well, if we remain here. Are any of you skilled at stealth? If not, I'd rather go alone, or with one of the villagers who knows the lay of the land."


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> "I take it you are in favor of defending the village then, dragonborn?" Nerve nods in agreement with Paranthraxus and states, in his usual curt manner, "Traveling with them over open land will be suicide for them. They don't know how to avoid notice or how to fight, it would only take one clever ambush and the orcs will kill half of them before we can reach the attackers. We should fortify the village and defend it."



The dragonborn smiles, realizing that at least one other companion had figured it out.  "There is no chance of it, not as long as I am with you.  I won't march these villagers to their deaths."


> "I was planning to scout around the village as well, if we remain here. Are any of you skilled at stealth? If not, I'd rather go alone, or with one of the villagers who knows the lay of the land."



"If you go alone or with a guide, we need to come up with some sort of animal call or signal to indicate either that you're in trouble or that the orcs are incoming.  I suggest a different signal for each, to avoid confusion."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

_ooc: You seem ready to discuss!

Roll initiative, please.

Level 5
Complexity 2 (6 successes before 3 failures)
Primary Skills: Bluff, Diplomacy, Nature (Knowledge about orcs)

Other possible skills:
Insight, Intimidate, History_


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

"I'm up for any decision that involves eating as soon as possible!" William thinks to himself before addressing the party, "I agree.  Staying here gives us the most manageable situation.  Besides after traveling for three days with little rest I doubt we'd be at out best when it comes to defense."

[sblock=initiative]Initiative (with warlord bonus) (1d20 6=8) it's 6 if we're not using commanding presence for the skill challenge[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 10, 2008)

As the group goes back to discuss options with the priest and villagers, Nerve hangs back at first to size up the situation. _I hope these people can see that staying in the village where there is shelter makes them more likely to survive this,_ he thinks. [sblock=Initiative]1d20+8=12. If the +2 bonus from the warlord doesn't apply then it's a 10.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2008)

[sblock=Init & OOC]Remember to add +2 to your Initiative checks from my being around 

*Initiative Check*: 1d20+4=10 [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 10, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] That was a bit too fast somehow. I invited anyone out and then did not get a chance to say anything.  
Oh well, I'll say it anyway.  [/sblock]

Outside Argivion says:
"We are charged with defending a bunch of simpletons, led by their village idiot. If I were the baron I would have Adelmar's head for his imbecility!
But I agree that we should defend the village and not wander around the wilderness with a bunch of clumsy humans dragging along. 
What I do not understand is why the orcs have not razed this village yet. 
They know it is here since they already killed that family and left their heads in plain sight. Even Orcs should be able to see that the defences are in such a sorry state ..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

[sblock=Skill Challenge]Initiative:
Initiative (1d20+7=17)

Order:
Argivion
Nerve
Para
William

We will do this without Mordok.

Just start to post. Initiative only matters for me to see if you got more failures before aquiering the successes.

Primary Skill difficulty: *22*
[/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Outside Argivion says:
> "We are charged with defending a bunch of simpletons, led by their village idiot. If I were the baron I would have Adelmar's head for his imbecility!
> But I agree that we should defend the village and not wander around the wilderness with a bunch of clumsy humans dragging along.
> What I do not understand is why the orcs have not razed this village yet.
> They know it is here since they already killed that family and left their heads in plain sight. Even Orcs should be able to see that the defences are in such a sorry state ..."




William manages to listen to the Eladrin's take on the situation with some difficulty as he is very hungry and would like to see a speedy end to this discussion. "While the words simpleton and idiot do seem a little harsh when referring to people we don't know your argument does make me wonder why this village is still here." The halfling stops to contemplate for but a second before casting aside his toughs and stating. "Buut we all see to be in agreement so why waist any more words on the subject of the villager's competance or why they still exist."

Without waiting for any of his companions to respond the small paladin enters the hall and promptly adresses the assembly. "My dear Roxtownians I know these past few days have been trying for you, and there is much at stake.  But surely you can see that a group as small as we are cannot stand up to an orcish tribe out in the unknown wilds.  Though our defenses here may be meager they provide the best advantage we have."

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy (1d20 11=18) Though a solid arguement doesn't seem sound enough to convince any one.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

"Do you hear that? Even they call our defenses 'meager'! We have to leave!" The burly farmer shouts.

[sblock=ooc]
1 failure
0 successes
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2008)

Approaching the gathered villagers, Paranthraxus smiles broadly.  "Good people, we have a big problem on our hands.  As you obviously know already, we've got an orcish horde of some size headed to Roxbury." 

"There are two ways to handle this," the dragonborn continues.  "You seem inclined to flee for the protection of the baron's keep.  While this may seem sensible, I can assure you that you face your immediate deaths if you leave Roxbury.  You see, we have been sent to Roxbury to help defend you against the orc raid.  I would suggest that the best way to defend you is to stay in Roxbury, shore up the defenses you have already started, and wait it out for the baron's men to arrive."

Paranthraxus walks near the wooden wall.  "This is a laudable start," he says.  "We can bolster these walls and add to what you've already done.  We have a great many ideas that, when implemented, as we intend to do, will make you far safer here in Roxbury than on the road."

"If you wish, I can regale you with many tales of villagers in situations similar to yours.  Some stayed and defended their homes, and some left to take their chances on the roads.  See if you can guess who survived."

[sblock=OOC]I guess I'll use Diplomacy here.  In essence, I'm trying to convince the villagers to stay so that we can keep them alive and also keep their homes intact.

*Diplomacy vs. DC 22*: 1d20+11=28[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 10, 2008)

Argivion stands up and adresses the assembled villagers.

"Well, let us not mince words. Your defences are meagre. In direct contradictions to your king's order as well.

But let us not dwell on your disobedience to royal decrees.

You are aware of the fact that you have a obligation to your lord and country to defend this territory, of course. This land was given to you after the king's soldier spilt their blood to take it.

Now imagine: If you really managed to reach safety, what would happen? 
You would have to rely on charity, you would be regarded as cowards and I doubt that you would get your land back after the orcs are driven back. After all, you would have proven that you are not willing to take any risks and that you can not be trusted when it comes to obeying decrees.

Would it not be better to stay and fight? To turn those defences you have against the orcs, to make them pay in blood for every inch of your land? 
And even if you lose: How do you want to face your gods? As cowards who ran and were killed with their backs to the enemies of your race and all that is good? Or as beggars who had to rely on the kindness and courage of others?
Or will stand proudly before your gods and say: We fought as our laws and customs demanded. We prefered death to dishonour!

The decision is yours."

[sblock=OOC] Going for History here. Should be a +14 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

"Sit down Gunter! did you hear the man, we can reinforce our walls and they will show us how to build other defenses." Adelmar says after Paranthraxus' words.

----

Reaction to Argivion's speech:
"Your words are right, if even a bit harsh. I don't want to bring dishonor myself, too. And I'm no coward. What about you, Gunter?" Adelmar says.

[sblock=ooc]
History (1d20+14=28)
Success! Also lowers next two Intimidate attempts to 17

1 failure
2 successes
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2008)

"Listen, and I need to make this perfectly clear," the dragonborn continues.  "We will NOT be accompanying you out of town.  There WILL be orcs hiding in the forest to make short work of you and you likely will all DIE out there with no one competent enough to protect you.  In essence, the choice is to stay here and LIVE or run away and DIE.  I think you all know what the RIGHT decision is."

With that, Paranthraxus starts looking over the wall construction, seeking out weaknesses and holes.  "Now, who wants to bring me some mud?  We won't have much time."

[sblock=OOC]I'll make an Intimidate check since the DC went down 

*Intimidate vs. DC 17*: 1d20+13=15 

Wow... just wow.  Ridiculous!

I don't suppose I get anything for my Diplomacy 28???? [/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

"My comrades speak truth."  William says building on the arguements of his companions. "How many of you have been charged with gaurding a caravan in hostile circumstances?  Completely exposed and at the mercy of any would be amushers.  Out there we give our enemy the advantage of choosing when and where they attack us, here we have control over the battlefield and the circumstances under which we fight."  

Pausing for a second to let his words sink in the Paladin scans the gathered villagers infront of him and states. "I believe that every one should be free to choose their own path even if that path leads to death and if death is what you want then continue to follow the path of evacuation because death is what you will find."

[sblock=ooc]Intimidate (1d20+11=27)  Looks like our little halfling is more intimidating than friendly.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 10, 2008)

Nerve stands quietly, observing his companions and the villagers. As he listens, he muses, _This isn't going well_. He thinks up something about how they want to run to escape their deaths, but running will both get them killed and displease their god. However, he doesn't feel very confident in his ability to speak to a crowd and doesn't want to tip the scales further in the favour of those who want to leave.

[sblock=ooc]I was going to roll Insight, but then I noticed that we have 2 failures already (assuming Paranthraxus got a failure on his Intimidate). That's really my only card to play in a social skill challenge... I'll just sit in the corner now and wait for a physical skill challenge to come along [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

Argivion rises once again.

"I did not want to do that. But it seems that some of you leave me no choice. 
I hereby invoke the Defence of The Realm Act, laid down by the ancestor of your king 297 years ago. Although it has never been used so far it is still in force."

Argivion's glass over slightly as he starts to recite from memory.

"Article 1
In case of a clear and present threat to His Majesty's Domains and Territories and the Inhabitants of said Domains and Territories a Call to Arms may be issued.

Article 2
All Inhabitants of His Majesty's Domains and Territories above the age of 16 years, without exemption, regardless of their social standing, race, gender, are required upon receiving news of this Call to Arms to report at the nearest garrison, encampment etc. of His Majesty's Armed Forces in order to be assigned duties in a Militia.

Article 3
In case of clear and present danger to a part of His Majesty's Domains and Territories and the Inhabitants of said Domains and Territories and if the appointed Commander of the forces charged with the defence of said part deems it necessary a local Call to Arms may be issued.

Article 4
Should an Inhabitant of His Majesty's Domains and Territories fail to report at the nearest garrison, encampment etc. of His Majesty's Armed Forces the Commander of said garrison, encampment etc. is obliged to charge that Inhabitant according to current Martial Law.
Should an Inhabitant of His Majesty's Domains and Territories actively avoid reporting in, said Inhabitant will be considered as a Traitor to The Crown and will be charged according to the High Treason Act."

He blinks and continues.

"Since we are charged with the defence of this village by your liege who in turn was appointed by the Crown we are a garrison force charged with the defence of a part of the realm. So, people of Roxbury, a Call to Arms has been issued in accordance to the law."


[sblock=ooc] Let's go for History/Law again. 
+14 isn't too bad.
Roll Lookup
Not bad, not bad at all. 
Hope I got the link right...
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

Reaction to Argivion's speech:
"I know the laws and I will follow it. But I cannot speak for Gunter and his followers." Adelmar says.


Reaction to Paranthraxus' speech:
"Bring some mud? Who died and made you our commander?" Gunter shouts back.


Reaction to William's speech:
"Yes, you hear him Gunter. Your foolishness will only bring death to us!" Adelmar says.

[sblock=ooc]
Success! The URL was fine, but use the lowest next time. Should be look like that:
1d20+14=29
This way I can see your result without following your link.

One more thing: No more roles on History. his should be one attempt only, but with special effect. But you would have succeeded with a roll on Nature anyway.

2 failure
4 successes
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Reaction to Paranthraxus' speech:
> "Bring some mud? Who died and made you our commander?" Gunter shouts back.




The dragonborn sneers.  "YOU may be the one to die if you fail to heed my words," he retorts.  "Listen to me, villagers.  Stay here if you want to live and save your homes.  If you leave, we will not protect you AND you'll be defying the wishes of your lord.  Oh, and the orcs will probably kill you.  If those are your aims, then by all means, leave the safety of Roxbury, such as it is, and brave the wilds on your own."

[sblock=OOC]Well, I'll try Intimidate again since it's my best skill bonus.

1d20+13=17 

WOW A 4 THIS TIME - AWESOME!!!

I hope someone can aid me, or I can get some kind of circumstance bonus.  This is bs...[/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

"Good people we aren't hear to hurt you or lead you into danger but to keep you from it.  Orcs are a ruthless race who will stop at nothing to achieve victory.  In the open you give them not only the tactical advantage but the ability to exercise their brutality to a greater degree." The halfling begins. "When they attack us out there we will be scattered partents will be separated from children, husbands seperated from their wives giving the orcs every opportunity to practice their evil horrors on your loved ones without you there to protect them."

William bows his head before speaking what he thought he wouldn't need to say, "We are no up against just any tribe of orcs.  While we were on our way here we were ambushed by a group of orcs from the Flesh Eater tribe, and I will asure you they did not get their name because they like your standard meats."

"This is why we must stay here where we can defend the community as a whole in the comforts and defense of your own village and not some random patch of wilderness.  I've said all I'm going to say we must decide now." The halfling finishes his arguement and sits down.

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy (1d20+11=13) oooo that hurts.  Oh well time to see what happens when we upset the townfolk[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

*End of Skill challeng; you failed*

"_Good people_, _you will die_? At least got your arguments straight. Your intimidation failed. As did your persuasion attempt. We are free people and won't be sacrificed to stop the orc horde! Who is with me?" Gunter shouts, and the other farmers shout their agreement.

"I will not let you go alone. I will come with you, but this is a great mistake. But we will have to wait until the morning. It has become late. Our guests are right, we should postion guards this night." Adelmar looks at you. "Will anyone of you help us to secure the gates?"


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

Argivion smiles.

"Well, our mission is to protect the village. I for one do not break contracts or laws. After all, I am not a Human."

He then turns to Gunter, still smilling.

"My dear Gunter, it was a pleasure meeting you. I hope your ... freedom comforts you on an Orcish cooking spit or at the traitor's gallows."


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2008)

Paranthraxus hands Gunther a shovel.  "Take this then.  You'll need it to bury your dead."

The dragonborn then goes to work on shoring up the wooden walls.  Unless someone else comes along, he goes on his own to get some mud to pack between the planks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

"Do what you must. I have my obligations, too. But help us protect the village this night, as you have signed, please." Adelmar answers.

Even Paranthraxus sees, that it has become to dark to do good work at the barricade. And that his work would be futile, if no guards will protect the village for this night.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

"By Lolth's hairy legs, I already said that I would stay and guard the village, did I not?"

Argivion shakes his head and turns to the adventurers.

"Well then, gentlemen, shall we look for a good spot in this village of the suicidally stupid to post a guard or two?"


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

"Are you telling me we traveled all this way just to go back?" William grips, "I really really don't want to stand gaurd tonight but if no one else is going too..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

"I thank you very much, halfling. And eat as much as you like. I think we need at least four guards." Adelmar says, looking at the farmers, too.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

"William, I do not intend to go back tomorrow. Those deserters and cowards have to flee without my assistance. 
I will defend this collection of hovels for three days at least. After that ... well, I'll think about that when it is time."


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

"I don't know Argi I think the Baron intended for us to protect the people till he could pull them out. Sounds like the plan was to abandon the town anyway since he's not going to be able to push the orcs back without the kings help." The halfling acts for a second like he will continue pushing his point but then he catches sight of the roasting boar and lets his hunger get the best of him. "If we're going to be gaurding the village tonight we'd better eat." William says as he cuts himself off a piece of meat.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

Argivion's smile is as cold as ice.

"The baron's intentions are not for me to judge. Maybe this was his plan, maybe not.
But we were hired to hold and defend the village. The village, my dear halfling, not the people. 
And I only intend to honour the letter of my contract. Nothing else.
Especially after meeting the people of this village ..."

With those words he helps himself to some food, gets out his spellbook and starts reading.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 11, 2008)

Nerve shows his usual lack of facial expression throughout the rest of the exchange with the villagers, but even he makes a grimace when it looks like his companions lost the debate.

"I will also stand guard," the elf volunteers. He finds himself a decent helping of boar meat, then joins his companions to eat. At Argivion's comments about the baron's intent and the letter of the contract he gives the eladrin a strange look. "I am not sure that the baron will give you your all-important reward if we let the villagers get slaughtered." Nerve looks for a second as though he's going to say more, but them returns to silently eating his piece of boar.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry I couldn't help with the skill challenge, guys. Ah well. Also, wasn't the contract supposed to be worded to follow the baron's intents? The seneschal seemed quite competent, I'm not sure something like that would have gotten past him. [/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

William merely shugs at Agrivion's comment and continues to eat.  He's wasted to many words on the subject of orcs and barons this evening to continue the conversation. Instead he entertains himself with trying to read over the eladrin's shoulder.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

"The way I see it the baron would be better off with them being dead. Nobody needs oathbreakers and cowards." 

Argivion looks up from his books.

"But what do you intend to do? Escort them through the wilderness, just to be slaughtered along with them? If the five off us manage to hold this place, the baron has at least some place to set up a camp and depot."

He smiles his frosty smile again.

"While I will not stand guard, I can offer to walk around during the night and check occasionally on the guards. After all, I do not need that much rest. I also do not trust any of these people to keep a proper watch."

[sblock=ooc] Regarding the contract: I double-checked the earlier posts. The baron wants us to help defend the village and hold it. Even when I asked if the villagers were more important he didn't say so. He probably did not expect them to run.  So Argivion, devious bastard that he is, is probably right about the contract.  [/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

"Doubt any of them will volunteer but I could be wrong," mentions William. "You don't suppose we'll be able to catch a short nap before we start the watch?"


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2008)

"This is ridiculous," Paranthraxus sneers.  "These fools are marching to their deaths tomorrow, and we stay to protect empty hovels."

"Does anyone realize that making a stand against the orcs sends them an important message?  Orcs understand one thing - strength.  If you flee from them, orcs will hunt you down and kill you.  Divide and conquer if possible, although I'm not sure their simple minds comprehend such things."

"But if you stay and FIGHT," the warlord continues, "That's not something they expect.  You stop them and send a message.  Maybe even cause their leaders to rethink attacking this land."

"If these cowards wish to flee, then I say let them die in the forest.  We can make our own way back to the Baron and inform him of what has happened.  But I won't stand here and die amongst these petty buildings, protecting nothing whatsoever."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 11, 2008)

"A rest would be wise. There are orcs in the area and they may well strike during the night, we will need to be alert."

 Nerve speaks up ater Paranthraxus' tirade, "I agree that it is pointless to defend these buildings if they are all we defend. The defences this village has could be made by a group of soldiers in a day, and they would have to spend at least that long shoring up the defences if they were to use it as a base, as well."

The elf spreads his fur cloak on the floor and lays out on it before continuing. "However, I also do not see the point in merely returning to the baron but not accompanying the villagers. If both groups are going to the same place, why would we travel separately? Out of spite, because they are afraid? We know how to fight and what does and does not work against orcs, but these villagers do not. I do not blame them for their fear; they should be afraid. I would be worried if they were not afraid."

And still he goes on! Hearing this many words at once from Nerve is quite unusual. "And I must say I am surprised that you, Paranthraxus, wish to abandon them. I had thought your purpose for coming on this journey was to protect the people from the vile orcs, not to get angry and storm off away from them. It seems I have misjudged you." After his long speech, the elf stops in an awkward pause. It seems he has said more than he usually lets himself say. With a strange look on his face, he lays back on his cloak.


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> "A rest would be wise. There are orcs in the area and they may well strike during the night, we will need to be alert."




"Agreed," Paranthraxus says.   "That would solve both problems.  We protect the village tonight - with the villagers intact - and then deal with what the villagers wish to do in the aftermath."



> Nerve speaks up ater Paranthraxus' tirade, "I agree that it is pointless to defend these buildings if they are all we defend. The defences this village has could be made by a group of soldiers in a day, and they would have to spend at least that long shoring up the defences if they were to use it as a base, as well."
> 
> The elf spreads his fur cloak on the floor and lays out on it before continuing. "However, I also do not see the point in merely returning to the baron but not accompanying the villagers. If both groups are going to the same place, why would we travel separately? Out of spite, because they are afraid? We know how to fight and what does and does not work against orcs, but these villagers do not. I do not blame them for their fear; they should be afraid. I would be worried if they were not afraid."
> 
> And still he goes on! Hearing this many words at once from Nerve is quite unusual. "And I must say I am surprised that you, Paranthraxus, wish to abandon them. I had thought your purpose for coming on this journey was to protect the people from the vile orcs, not to get angry and storm off away from them. It seems I have misjudged you." After his long speech, the elf stops in an awkward pause. It seems he has said more than he usually lets himself say. With a strange look on his face, he lays back on his cloak.




The dragonborn looks sternly upon Nerve.  "It has not been decided what WE will do in the wake of the villagers' cowardice.  Should we stay and defend the uninhabited village?  I believe we should use this place as a bulwark against the orcs.  It can be done.  The five of us could hold off dozens of orcs in this place, given proper defensive measures are taken."

"If the group decides to flee along with the cowardly villagers, then so be it."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 11, 2008)

Insight said:


> The dragonborn looks sternly upon Nerve.  "It has not been decided what WE will do in the wake of the villagers' cowardice.  Should we stay and defend the uninhabited village?  I believe we should use this place as a bulwark against the orcs.  It can be done.  The five of us could hold off dozens of orcs in this place, given proper defensive measures are taken."



Paranthraxus seems to have coaxed a few more words out of Nerve. "Why would the orcs bother to attack an abandoned village in the middle of the wilderness? Attacking is easier than defending, and a fleeting ghost that appears out of the forest and follows wherever you go is more terrifying than a fortified hill that you can walk around."


Insight said:


> "If the group decides to flee along with the cowardly villagers, then so be it."



"Whatever our decision, I will stay with the rest of you. I have no intent to separate." With that, the elf lays down on his cloak once again.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 12, 2008)

"If you all decide to leave I will follow you, although grudgingly. I'd rather show those orcs that they are not the masters of this area yet.

If we escort the villagers though and really try to protect them, we will die. 
Unless those cowards agree to take only food for three or four days and put the torch to everything else and also leave every one who is to weak to travel behind, so we can travel unencumbered."

Argivion shrugs, takes his blanket from his backpack and wraps it around his shoulders.

"But this is a bridge we will have to cross tomorrow. Maybe the orcs are considerate enough to appear in front of the gates before the villagers have time to flee."

With those words Argivion picks a dry spot where he can see the gates and settles down.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 12, 2008)

William stands guard at a whole in the eastern wall glad that he was able to take a short nap before manning his post.  As he scans the darkness of the fields before him William hopes he did not make the wrong decision in choosing to give up a good nights sleep for guard duty.

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20 5=15) Rolling a perception check for good measure.  I will also roll endurance if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 12, 2008)

Paranthraxus rests near Mordok, awaiting the inevitable attack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

ooc: you mean Mordok? Nerve is sneaking around.

I hope everyone is alright wit their starting positions. William is on the other side of Roxbury...
Or would you like to trade position with Mordok?

TG = Town Guard
D = Orcs
Dire Wolf = Dire Wolf
Ogre = Ogre

Basically, Nerve comes around the corner and spots the nearing enemies.

Roll initiative, please.


----------



## Insight (Sep 12, 2008)

Roused by the noise, Paranthraxus grabs a sunrod from his pack and rushes out of the building.

Once he sees the vestiges of battle, the dragonborn tosses his sunrod towards the middle of the action.

[sblock=OOC]
*Initiative*: 1d20+4=15

*Move Action*: Get up.

*Move Action*: Move to T4.

*Minor Action*: Throw sunrod in the vicinity of N9.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

As Nerve spots the enemies he slowly gets lower to the ground, making sure they haven't noticed him yet. Then he moves forward towards the gate, hugging the wall for as much cover as he can and hoping the orcs don't see him yet.
[sblock=OOC]Initiative: 1d20+6=10. I didn't add the warlord bonus from Paranthraxus, both because I don't think I'm close enough and I can't see him.

*Move Action*: Move to J14 or K16 using Fleeting Ghost. Stealth: 1d20+11=22.

Since I only get a surprise round, I'll use it to move with stealth to J14 with Fleeting Ghost if I can be in that square. Otherwise I'll end in K16. That way I should have cover against most of the attackers and be able to keep stealth. I may or may not have cover vs. D5-7, but there's not much I can do about that.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*HP:* 42/44 | *Surges: *6/7 | *AP:* 1
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
Easy Target
Clever Riposte
Deathcut Leather Armor
Frost Shuriken[/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 12, 2008)

Well it's about time, William thinks to himself as he prepares for battle.  Shield at the ready and short sword in hand William prepares for the inevitable.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative (1d20+4=19) I did not add in the +2 from Para so I actually rolled a 21.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

_ooc: You should only roll initiative. There is no noise yet or anything.
And Nerve gets a surprise round before anyone can act.

Sorry for not being clear enough before.

If I want perception checks, and I use normally the passive scores, I will ask for it._


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I've edited my post above for the surprise round. Thanks, WD, that makes my 1 on Stealth not count [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

*Round 1, completed!*

Surprise Round

As Nerve spots the enemies he slowly gets lower to the ground, making sure they haven't noticed him yet. Then he moves forward towards the gate, hugging the wall for as much cover as he can and hoping the orcs don't see him yet. He has luck, because the group is rather occupied.


Round 1
The ogre smashes noisy through the barrier, cauthing the village defenders off-guard.
Argivion reacts instantly, standing up and throws a fireball that oblirates most of the orcs orc and hurts both the ogre and the dire wolf.
Mordok hears the noise, at moves toward it, instructing the guard to remain on it's post.
William stands up and moves towards the door drawing his weapon along the way.
Roused by the noise, Paranthraxus grabs a sunrod from his pack and tries to rush out of the building, but the entrance is on the east side and villagers sleep in his way.
The orcs and the dire wolf move in, killing the guards.
As the orcs and their allies surge through the broken gates, Nerve mutters an elven curse under his breath. Then he draws his frosty shuriken and whips it towards the overgrown wolf before attempting to bound over the wall and into the village to try to stem the flow of orcs. But he somehow slips at the climbing.


[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (Wolf, Ogre, Orc, Drudges) (1d20+7=11, 1d20+4=21, 1d20+3=23, 1d20=14)
Initiative (Argivion, Mordok) (1d20+7=27, 1d20+6=21)
Initiative (Guards) (1d20=10)

Nerve moves to K16

Ogre smashes gate (GM fiat)
Argivion stands up, Fireball centered on F6
Argivion Fireball (ogre, D7, damage (1d20+9=15, 1d20+9=29, 3d6+9=20) miss ogre for 10 damage, crits D7 dead
Argivion Fireball (Dire Wolf, D1, D4, D5, D6, D8) (1d20+9=28, 1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=25, 1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=12, 1d20+9=28)
Mordock movement towards map.
Dire Wolf Hit for 20, Kills all Ds, but 2+3
William & Para movement, see map.
Orcs move, see map.
Drudge 1 2 5 6 attacks (1d20+9=23, 1d20+9=13, 1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=27) and wolf move see map and kill Guards.
Nerve hit Dire Wolf for 19 damage. Soory no success with a one.

[sblock=Initiative]
Ogre 21
*Argivion 27 (delayed after ogre)
Mordok 22* *(delayed after ogre)*
*William 19
Paranthraxus 15
*Orcs 14
Dire Wolf 11
* Nerve 10*
 [/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
*Argivion 36 / 40
Mordok 53 / 53* 
*Nerve 42 / 44
William 56 / 56
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*
Ogre -10
Dire Wolf -39, bloodied
D2
D3
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 12, 2008)

William stands up and moves towards the door drawing his weapon along the way.

[sblock=ooc]Move action: Stand upl.
Move Action: Move to the door.
Minor Action: Draw short sword.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

ooc: Take a look at the Roxbury map to see the entrances, please.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachments/a/36545-ic-wds-against-orcs-roxbury-map.jpg
Readying weapons is a minor and shield a standard action.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

As the orcs and their allies surge through the broken gates, Nerve mutters an elven curse under his breath. Then he draws his frosty shuriken and whips it towards the overgrown wolf before attempting to bound over the wall and into the village to try to stem the flow of orcs.
[sblock=Actions]*Minor Action*: Draw shuriken.

*Standard Action*: Deft Strike to throw the shuriken at the dire wolf: 1d20+12=30 vs. AC, 1d6+5=8, 2d8+3=11 for a total of 19 damage. I guess I won't use the movement it gives me, I want to make sure I still have combat advantage when I attack the wolfie.

*Move Action*: Use Athletics to climb over the wall: 1d20+10=11. Naturally, a 1... Well, I guess it's up to WD whether that makes it over or not, but I doubt it.
If I made it over the wall (assuming that will only be 2 squares of movement), move to M11 to try to block for Argivion.
If I didn't make it over the wall, stay wherever I was when I tried to climb it and shout a taunt at the ogre. Something like, "Hey, stupid ogre! Think you can catch me?" I know it's not brilliant, but taunting also isn't Nerve's forte [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*HP:* 42/44 | *Surges: *6/7 | *AP:* 1
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
Easy Target
Clever Riposte
Deathcut Leather Armor
Frost Shuriken[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2008)

Paranthraxus shoves the sleeping villagers out of the way.  "There are important things to be done and you SLEEP???"

Once out of the cottage, the dragonborn heads towards the sound of fighting.

[sblock=ooc]
*Move Action*: Run (2 Move Actions) to P6.
[/sblock]

EDIT:

Seeing the badly wounded Argivion, the dragonborn warlord shouts words of encouragement.  "Aww, Argivion, you've had worse... much worse.  Buck up and get back in the fight!"

[sblock=OOC]
*Minor Action*: Inspiring Word on Argivion* for [healing surge] + 1d6=4 

* This assumes Paranthraxus can see Argivion from where he ends the move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2008)

*Round 2, completed*

Round 2
The ogre moves towards the dangerous mage, swinging his big club, hitting the wizard with a savage blow!
Argivion stumbles back, severly wounded. A moment later he just disappears. 
Mordok draws his javelin and rushes towards the ogre, hiding behind one of the homes for cover and preparing to strike out at the enemies shortly.
Preparing himself for the battle that is to come William readies his shield and runs towards the sound of battle.
Paranthraxus shoves the sleeping villagers out of the way.  "There are important things to be done and you SLEEP???"
 Once out of the cottage, the dragonborn heads towards the sound of fighting.
 (D3) The one orc moves very quickly towards Nerve.
(D2) The other enters Roxbury and attacks Paranthraxus.
The wounded dire wolf moves to attack Nerve, biting and tripping him.
Nerve rolls backwards over his shoulder after the wolf's assault, arriving at his feet with his rapier in hand and the wall at his back. With a grim look on his face, he leaps forward and bashes the wolf across the ear with his sword to daze the beast, then kills it through with a lightning fast follow up.


[sblock=ooc]
Ogre Angry smash (1d20+11=29, 1d20+11=31, 2d10+5=19) crit! Damage for Argivion = 25; move - MN 10-11
Argivion teleports to Q9, uses second breath, regains 10 HP.
Mordok moves on map Z16, draw javelin.
Para moves to P6.
William readies shield moves to 
D3 double moves to K17 (moves avoiding AO)
D2 (Orc Berserker) moves to O6. Attacks Para
Ork Berserker attack (1d20+8=25, 1d12+5=13) hits Iara for 16 damage.
DW moves Dire Wolf attack (1d20+12=27, 1d8+4=6) hits Nerve for 6 damage, Nerve prone.
Nerve kills Dire Wolf

[sblock=Initiative]
Ogre 21
*Argivion 27 (delayed after ogre)
Mordok 22* *(delayed after ogre)*
*William 19
Paranthraxus 15
*Orc Drudge 14
Orc Berserker 14
* Nerve 10*
 [/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
*Argivion 21 / 40
Mordok 53 / 53* 
*Nerve 36 / 44, prone
William 56 / 56
Paranthraxus 30 / 46*
Ogre -10
D3
Orc Berserker
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 14, 2008)

Preparing himself for the battle that is to come William readies his shield and runs towards the sound of battle.

[sblock=ooc]Standard action: Ready shield.
Move action: Run to AB-10 assuming I can move diagonally from AF-7 to AG-8. If that is not possible then William only runs to AC-10.

I hope Arg will be alright it's going to take two more turns to get to him unless he teleports.[/sblock]
[sblock=status]*HP:* 56/56 | *Surges: *13/13 | *AP:* 2
*AC *23 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 19
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 fire

*Powers Left*
Lay on Hands (3)
Second Wind
Fearsome Smite
Invigorating Smite
Channel Divinity
Second Chance
On Pain of Death
Hallowed Circle
Sacred Circle
Lightning Short Sword[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2008)

Argivion stumbles back, severely wounded. A moment later he just disappears. 

[sblock=OOC] 
Q9 should be feasible, right? It should also be out of sight for the ogre.
Move:Teleport to Q9, Standard Action: Second Breath if this is legitimate. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2008)

Mordok draws his javelin and rushes towards the ogre, hiding behind one of the homes for cover and preparing to strike out at the enemies shortly.

[sblock=OOC]
Double Move to Z16
Minor: Draw javelin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 15, 2008)

Nerve rolls backwards over his shoulder after the wolf's assault, arriving at his feet with his rapier in hand and the wall at his back. With a grim look on his face, he leaps forward and bashes the wolf across the ear with his sword to daze the beast, then tries to run it through with a lightning fast follow up.
[sblock=Actions]*Move Action*: stand up.

*Minor Action*: Draw rapier.

*Standard Action*: Dazing Strike on dire wolf: 1d20+11=30 vs. AC, 1d8+6=10 damage. I'm assuming that hit, since 30 hit before, so the wolf is dazed until the end of my next turn. 

*Action Point:* Piercing Strike on dire wolf (with combat advantage from being dazed): 1d20+13=26 vs. Ref, 1d8+6=9, 2d8+3=10 for a total of 19 damage. Here's hoping that 68 damage is enough to take down the wolf *crosses fingers*.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*HP:* 36/44 | *Surges: *6/7 | *AP:* 0
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
Easy Target
Clever Riposte
Deathcut Leather Armor
Frost Shuriken[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

*Completed*

Round 3

The ogre scratches his head about the disappearing puny man, before he moves toward the dragonborn, bashing him with his big club.
Moving from the cover of the smithy, Argivion tries to incinerate the ogre and the berserker.
Mordok continues his advance towards the ogre and follows a path parallel to William. 
William surges forward straining to challenge the brutal attackers.
"Uhhhh...." Paranthraxus says through blood spittle.  "A little help?"
 The dragonborn takes a vicious retort swipe at the ogre, gashing it slightly.  "See? It can be hurt.  Now, hurt it more!"
(D3) The one orc hits Nerve with his club.
The orc berserker attacks the warlord but misses.
Nerve decides to ignore the orc next to him, suffering a blow, and sneaks around the wall and rushes up behind the ogre, hoping the brute can't see well in the dark. But the ogre sees just fine. With a final burst of speed he tries to drive his rapier into the ogre's leg.

[sblock=ooc]
Recharge (1d6=3)

ogre moves MN 5-6, Ogre Attack (1d20+11=30, 2d10+5=11), hits Para for 11 damage.
Argivion Scorching Burst ogre, orc (1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=17, 1d6+6=10)
Argivion Scorching Burst crit damage (2d6=6)
(should be 1d6+7) hits OB for 11 damage and ogre for 19 damage.
Mordok moves to 
William moves to R6 (Divine Challenge see ooc thread).
Para shifts to O5. Hits ogre for 12. +2 to hit vs ogre. Heals 27 HP
Drudge attack (1d20+5=23) hits Nerve for 5 damage.
Orc berserker attack (1d20+8=12, 1d12+5=14) misses.
Drudge OA (1d20+5=19) hits for 5 damage.
Nerve ends move at L7, hits ogre for 14 damage.

[sblock=Initiative]
Ogre 21
*Argivion 27 (delayed after ogre)
Mordok 22* *(delayed after ogre)*
*William 19
Paranthraxus 15
*Orc Drudge 14
Orc Berserker 14
* Nerve 10*
 [/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
*Argivion 21 / 40
Mordok 53 / 53* 
*Nerve 26 / 44
William 56 / 56
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*, +2 defenses
Ogre -55, -2 on defenses
D3
Orc Berserker -11
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 16, 2008)

William surges forward, straining to engage the attackers.  

"Stop hogging all the fun!" The halfling yells up at Paranthraxus eager to join the dragonborn in combat.

[sblock=ooc]Double Move to R-6.[/sblock]

[sblock=status]
*HP:* 56/56 | *Surges: *13/13 | *AP:* 2
*AC *23 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 19
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 fire

*Powers Left*
Lay on Hands (3)
Second Wind
Fearsome Smite
Invigorating Smite
Channel Divinity
Second Chance
On Pain of Death
Hallowed Circle
Sacred Circle
Lightning Short Sword 

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2008)

"Uhhhh...." Paranthraxus says through blood spittle.  "A little help?"

The dragonborn takes a vicious retort swipe at the ogre, gashing it slightly.  "See? It can be hurt.  Now, hurt it more!"

[sblock=ooc]
Well, I didn't expect to get absolutely mauled by walking out there...

*Move Action*: Shift 1sq to O5.
*Standard Action*: Warlord's Strike on the Ogre: 1d20+10=28 should hit; dmg 2d8+6=12 [Bloodied: +1 attack from racial, +2 dmg from Dragonborn Frenzy]
& all allies gain a +2 power bonus to attack rolls against the Ogre until the end of Paranthraxus' next turn!
*Minor Action*: Inspiring Word on [self] heals 13 +1d6=1 = 14 to 33hp [no longer bloodied]

*Standard Action (Action Point)*: Second Wind +13 to 46hp, +2 to defenses until the end of Paranthraxus' next turn. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
*HP*: 46/46 | *Surges*: 8/9 | *AP*: 0/1
*AC* 24 | *F* 18 | *R* 16 | *W* 19
** ABOVE ADJUSTED FOR SECOND WIND **

*Powers*:
Furious Smash
Wolf Pack Tactics
Dragon Breath
Guarding Attack
Inspiring Word (1/2)
Shake It Off
Warlord's Strike
Bastion of Defense
Stand the Fallen
+1 Terror Longsword
Heavy Shield of Protection
Ironskin Belt[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2008)

Mordok continues his advance towards the ogre and follows a path parallel to William. 

[sblock=OOC]
Double Move to P14
[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2008)

Moving from the cover of the smithy, Argivion tries to incinerate the ogre and the berserker.

[sblock=OOC] Scorching Burst (it seems I always end up using this spell) on N5, using Implement. Should hit both targets. 
WD, you have to roll for me. Somehow Invisible Castle is blocked (must be due to our admin changing some settings this morning ... or Eircom is messing things up again. ) [/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 16, 2008)

Nerve decides to ignore the orc next to him and sneaks around the wall and rushes up behind the ogre, hoping the brute can't see well in the dark. With a final burst of speed he tries to drive his rapier into the ogre's flank. 
[sblock=Actions]*Move*: Move to J9 using Fleeting Ghost. Stealth: 1d20+11=17. I'm hoping the ogre doesn't have low-light vision (and that he's not perceptive ), so that being behind the wall will let me start stealth. Then the darkness from night time should provide concealment to let me stay stealthed, right? 

*Standard*: Use Deft Strike to move to L7 and attack Ogre: 1d20+11=13 vs. AC, 1d8+6=14 damage, 2d8+3=13 sneak attack damage. Forgot to add the bonus from Para's power, so that's 16 damage. If I do have combat advantage from being hidden, that will be 15 vs. AC and a total of 29 damage. Pretty sure that didn't hit, so I'll use Elven Accuracy to reroll the attack: 1d20+11=24 vs. AC, 26 if I have combat advantage. [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*HP:* 31/44 | *Surges: *6/7 | *AP:* 0
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
Easy Target
Clever Riposte
Deathcut Leather Armor
Frost Shuriken[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

*Completed*

Round 4

The ogre feels the stab in his leg and attacks the rogue with his club. He hits him square on the torso.
Argivion changes his position once again. He then raises his staff and two bolts of ice hit and freeze the ogre and the berserker.
Mordok continues maneuvering around the smithy and finally gets a clear view of the ogre. Gripping his javelin tightly, Mordok shouts "Over here you overgrown orc!" as he tosses the javelin at the large creature. The fiery missile strikes hard and true and ignites the ogre before reappearing in Mordok's awaiting hand.
William places his shield hand over his crescent moon belt buckle as he bows his head in prayer. "Here comes the pain!" Cries the Halfing raising his shield and short sword in the air. The buckle at his waist glows a bright blue as an attack streams forth assaulting the ogre.
 Manuvering himself between his enemies William uses the position and size of his foes to improve his chance to parry their attacks. Then the paladin draws upon an extra reserve of strength to unleash another attack upon the ogre seeking to invigorate his allies.
 After damaging the ogre severely William turns toward the remaining orc and winks.
"Let's finish off this lout and clear out the rest of the village," Paranthraxus suggests, swinging his sword at the Ogre, striking the killing blow.
The orc berserkers feet frozen on this place, his clumsy blow misses the halfling.
The other orc flees in panic.
Nerve notices the other orc fleeing and calls to his companions, "I will pursue the last orc. None shall escape." The elf breaks into a run, dropping his shuriken and rapier as he goes. Nervir draws his bow and fires an arrow at the fleeing orc, dropping him, once he gets out of the village wall.

[sblock=ooc]
Recharge (1d6=4)

Ogre attack (1d20+11=23, 2d10+5=10) hits Nerve for 10 damage.
shift to LM 5-6
Argivion moves to V3
Icy Ray's (ogre, berserker) (1d20+11=22, 1d20+9=13, 1d10+7=17)
hits ogre & berserker for 17 damage.
Mordok moves to M 11. Hits ogre for 15, 4 ongoing.
William misses ogre for 10 damage. Moves to N 5.
Hits ogre for 12 heals Nerve for 8.
Para gives inspiring word for Nerve. Moves to O 5.
Kills ogre.
OB Attack (1d20+8=13, 1d12+5=15)
Drudge moves away from map (double move, run)
Nerve moves to H 12, Kills Drudge.

[sblock=Initiative]
*Argivion 27 (delayed after ogre)
Mordok 22* *(delayed after ogre)*
*William 19
Paranthraxus 15
*Orc Berserker 14
* Nerve 10*
 [/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
*Argivion 21 / 40
Mordok 53 / 53* 
*Nerve 37 / 44
William 56 / 56
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*
Orc Berserker -27, immobilized
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2008)

"Let's finish off this lout and clear out the rest of the village," Paranthraxus suggests, swinging his sword at the Ogre.

[sblock=actions]
*Minor Action*: Inspiring Word on [Nervir]: heals [healing surge] + 1d6=2 
*Move Action*: Shift 1sq O5 -> O4.  Enter into [flank] with [Nervir] on the Ogre.
*Standard Action*: Furious Smash on Ogre: 1d20+11=29 vs. Fort; should hit; 3 dmg & grant [Nervir] a +4 power bonus to next attack and damage against the Ogre which must be used by the end of Paranthraxus' next turn.

*** IF OGRE IS DEAD ***

*Minor Action*: As above.
*Move Action*: Shift 1sq O5 -> P5. 
*Standard Action*: Wolf Pack Tactics on Orc Berserker: (shift [Nervir] 1sq to M7) 1d20+9=17 vs. AC; on hit: 1d8+4=7 dmg.

(The idea here is that Nervir could shift 1sq on his action to gain a flank on the orc berserker and be able to get CA to sneak attack, etc.)

*End of Turn*: Effects of Warlord's Strike end.  Effects of Second Wind end.[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
*HP*: 46/46 | *Surges*: 7/9 | *AP*: 0/1
*AC* 22 | *F* 16 | *R* 14 | *W* 17

*Powers*:
Furious Smash
Wolf Pack Tactics
Dragon Breath
Guarding Attack
Inspiring Word
Shake It Off
Warlord's Strike
Bastion of Defense
Stand the Fallen
+1 Terror Longsword
Heavy Shield of Protection
Ironskin Belt[/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 17, 2008)

William places his shield hand over his crescent moon belt buckle as he bows his head in prayer. "Here comes the pain!" Cries the Halfing raising his shield and short sword in the air. The buckle at his waist glows a bright blue as an attack streams forth assaulting the ogre.

Manuvering himself between his enemies William uses the position and size of his foes to improve his chance to parry their attacks. Then the paladin draws upon an extra reserve of strength to unleash another attack upon the ogre seeking to invigorate his allies.

After damaging the ogre severely William turns toward the remaining orc and winks.

[sblock=ooc]Standard Action: On Pain of Death (1d20+7=8, 3d8+5=21) Ouch! Well if your gona roll a 1 I guess you wanta do it on an attack that still deals 1/2 damage. The ogre takes 1d4 damage when he attacks. (save ends)

Move Action: Move to N-5 avoiding oa's to get +2 AC from Lost in a Crowd

Action Point: Invigorating Smite (1d20+10=24, 2d6+5=12) 24 vs will looks like a hit. Nerve gains 8 HP. (I think he's the only ally bloodied)

Minor: Divine Challenge the Orc.

Edit: Just realized I forgot to add +2 to hit on both my attacks from Parathraxus's bonus.  Doesn't look like it'll effect anything, but wanted to not that the 24 vs will is actually 26 vs will.  I rolled a 1 for the daily so the +2 doesn't really matter.[/sblock]

[sblock=status]*HP:* 56/56 | *Surges: *13/13 | *AP:* 1
*AC *23 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 19
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 fire

*Powers Left*
Lay on Hands (3)
Second Wind
Fearsome Smite
Invigorating Smite (used)
Channel Divinity
Second Chance
On Pain of Death (used)
Hallowed Circle
Sacred Circle
Lightning Short Sword [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2008)

Argivion changes his position once again. He then raises his staff and two bolts of ice speed towards the ogre and the berserker.

[sblock=ooc] 
Move: V3
Attack: Icy Rays at the ogre and the orc berserker. +9 to hit (plus/minus any bonus or penalty that might apply).[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 17, 2008)

Mordok continues maneuvering around the smithy and finally gets a clear view of the ogre. Gripping his javelin tightly, Mordok shouts "Over here you overgrown orc!" as he tosses the javelin at the large creature. The fiery missile strikes hard and true and ignites the ogre before reappearing in Mordok's awaiting hand.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: move to M11
Standard: Basic ranged attack against Ogre, activating fire property
Atk; Damage; Fire Damage (1d20+11=28, 1d6+6=11, 1d6=4) & 5 ongoing fire damage
Minor: Mark Ogre

HP:53/53 Surges:11/11 Second Wind: 1/1
AC: 22 F: 20 R: 17 W: 15

Powers Remaining:
Serpent Steel Strike
Dragon's Breath
Sweeping Blow
Villian's Menace 
Unstoppable 
Rain of Steel 
+1 flaming javelin
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 17, 2008)

Nerve notices the other orc fleeing and calls to his companions, "I will pursue the last orc. None shall escape." The elf breaks into a run, dropping his shuriken and rapier as he goes. Nervir draws his bow and fires an arrow at the fleeing orc once he gets out of the village wall.
[sblock=Actions]*Move*: Move to H12. D2 should be somewhere around F31 or so, so I should be close enough to use my longbow without penalty (20 squares is row 32). If for some reason I'm not close enough yet, I can move to G14, or if that's not far enough, run to F16. He's not getting away 

*Free*: Drop shuriken and rapier.

*Minor*: Draw longbow.

*Standard*: Basic ranged attack with longbow on D2: 1d20+8=27 vs. AC. That should be a hit, and I believe D2 is a minion, so that should be that  In case D2 is not a minion: 1d10+4=6 damage. Man, I should have made a ranger  haha.

*Notes*: Spend healing surge granted by Paranthraxus' inspiring word, regaining 13 hp.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*HP:* 37/44 | *Surges: *5/7 | *AP:* 0
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
Easy Target
Clever Riposte
Deathcut Leather Armor
Frost Shuriken[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

ooc: Actions for round 5


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 17, 2008)

Seeking to end the battle quickly before the orcs have a chance to suprise the village again William unlesses a powerful attack on the last invader.

[sblock=ooc]Fearsome Smite (1d20+10=13, 2d6+5=12) awe sad face looks like a miss.

[sblock=status]
*HP:* 56/56 | *Surges: *13/13 | *AP:* 1
*AC *23 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 19
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 fire

*Powers Left*
Lay on Hands (3)
Second Wind
Fearsome Smite (used)
Invigorating Smite (used)
Channel Divinity
Second Chance
On Pain of Death (used)
Hallowed Circle
Sacred Circle
Lightning Short Sword [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 18, 2008)

An orb of magical force appears at the tip of Argivion's staff and he hurls it towards the orc berserker.

[sblock=OOC] Force Orb on Orc Berserker. +9 to hit, Damage 2d8+7 ... unfortunately there is no enemy left for the secondary attack.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

Round 5

An orb of magical force appears at the tip of Argivion's staff and he hurls it against the orc berserker.

[sblock=ooc]
Argivion Force Orb (1d20+9=27, 2d8+7=20) hits OB for 20 damage.

[sblock=Initiative]
*Argivion 27 
Mordok 22*
*William 19
Paranthraxus 15
*Orc Berserker 14
* Nerve 10*
 [/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
*Argivion 21 / 40
Mordok 53 / 53* 
*Nerve 37 / 44
William 56 / 56
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*
Orc Berserker -47, bloodied
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2008)

Mordok's bloodlust is growing as he charges towards the remaining foe, dropping his javelin as he moves. He draws his bastard sword and in one fluid motion swings at the berserkers knees, hoping to slow the enemy. "Face me coward, gaze upon a true warriors face!" Mordok shouts in challenge to the foe.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: N7
Standard: Serpent Steel Strike (Mark enemy)
Atk; Dmg (1d20+13=23, 2d10+8=21) if hit, target is slowed and can't shift until end of next turn

HP:53/53 Surges:11/11 Second Wind: 1/1
AC: 22 F: 20 R: 17 W: 15

Powers Remaining:
Serpent Steel Strike
Dragon's Breath
Sweeping Blow
Villian's Menace 
Unstoppable 
Rain of Steel 
+1 flaming javelin
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

The dragonborn fighters blow slices the last attacker wide open.

--------

You stand all amid the bloodshed. Slowly, one by one enter other residents of Roxbury the site. The beginning cheering about your glorious defense of their home is overshadowed by their grief about the death of the guards. Not only guards but also brothers, husbands and fathers.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 18, 2008)

Nervir walks up to the fleeing orc he killed to make sure it is dead. Then he stows his bow, retrieves his rapier and shuriken and sheathes them both, and silently walks back into the village. The elf wastes no words or energy on celebration. "Are you all ok? Were any other villagers harmed?" he inquires, turning to look at each group in turn.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 19, 2008)

Argivion walks over to the dead ogre and looks down.

"My condition is acceptable."

He then walks over to Nervir.

"I would like to put the heads of those creatures up on the pallisades. This might cause the orcs to be careful, thus buying us time.
If it enrages them ... well, that also works in our favour. Their poor understanding of tactics would be reduced even more."


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Argivion walks over to the dead ogre and looks down.
> 
> "My condition is acceptable."
> 
> ...




Paranthraxus wipes the ogre blood off his longsword.  "I am in agreement.  A message needs to be sent."

"As for the villagers," he continues, "I've not seen any of them since the melee started.  Perhaps they ran away."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

Insight said:


> ..."I've not seen any of them since the melee started.  Perhaps they ran away."



ooc: just look above. All but the guards slept in the main hall.


> Slowly, one by one enter other residents of Roxbury the site.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2008)

"Bah! Good fer nothin' orcs, we better burn the bodies, else the stink'll make us sick, or we could just dump their bodies outside of the city and let the buzzards have their dinner?" Mordok says with a tiny laugh, imagining that scene. 

He kneels beside the body of the enemy he felled and wipes clean the blood on its grimy clothing. Standing he turns back to the onlookers and smiles at their meager applause, whispering to Argivion "You think they got any coin for our help or just their gratitude? Maybe we can get a meal outta them at least. Fighting always works up my appetite"


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: just look above. All but the guards slept in the main hall.




ooc: To be fair, Paranthraxus _didn't see them_ since he was fighting on the other side of the village.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2008)

renau1g said:


> "Bah! Good fer nothin' orcs, we better burn the bodies, else the stink'll make us sick, or we could just dump their bodies outside of the city and let the buzzards have their dinner?" Mordok says with a tiny laugh, imagining that scene.
> 
> He kneels beside the body of the enemy he felled and wipes clean the blood on its grimy clothing. Standing he turns back to the onlookers and smiles at their meager applause, whispering to Argivion "You think they got any coin for our help or just their gratitude? Maybe we can get a meal outta them at least. Fighting always works up my appetite"




"Whatever we decide to do next," the dragonborn says, "I believe we must do it quick.  More orcs could be upon us at any time."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

The night ends without further disturbances.

-------

ooc: Long rest for all!

-------

On the next morning, only Gunter and some of his cronies are willing to left their new protectors. Adelmar will stay with the rest of the people in the village. He deeply thanks them and gives them the most precious things the rural temple has to offer:

Two potions of healing, a small statuette of Erathis and 150 gold.

ooc: You can still roleplay the parting of Gunter and the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

Insight said:


> ooc: To be fair, Paranthraxus _didn't see them_ since he was fighting on the other side of the village.



Para slept in the same hall... but it was dark.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 19, 2008)

Argivion spent some minutes outside, chopped the monsters' heads off and placed them on the wall.

In the morning he stands at the ruined gate when Gunter and his cronies leave.

"Fare thee well, Gunter", he says with a smile on his face.
"If I see an orc with stomach troubles I will know that you have found a new home."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 19, 2008)

As soon as the morning light is enough to see well, Nerve goes out and thoroughly sweeps the area around the village and into the forest, trying to find any tracks or traces of the orcs to indicate where they came from.

As Gunter and his cronies are leaving the village, Nervir just happens to be coming back. "It is foolish to throw your life away by being too proud to admit a mistaken opinion. But your life is your life, do as you must." He adds one word in his head: _Idiot__._

Once Gunter is gone he reports his findings to his companions and Adelmar.[sblock=OOC]Perception for finding orc tracks: (1d20+11=19)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

ooc: Nerve found one suspicious track. A medium sized heavy humanoid moved with the other orcs, the ogre and the wolf. But he stayed beheind the bushline during the attack and flewed in the direction of the approaching horde.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 22, 2008)

After helping Argivion erect his grim message to future attackers, William stumbles past the appreciative villagers and heads towards the hall where he promptly falls asleep, mumbling something about halfling villages and gates the whole way.

The next morning William notices Gunter leaving and cries out, "Mah a godez o ickery..." He begins swallowing the last bites of his breakfast. "...guide you on an even path."

As Gunter moves past the gates Nervir comes into view, after hearing the elf's report William wonders aloud. "Do you think that first attack was just to test the villages defenses?  If so their understanding of tactics may exceed what Argy initially thought.  The orcs more than likely figured out that the force that killed their raiding party on the road was headed here and they wanted to test our medal before they sent an all out attack.  We need to be prepared they have a far better idea what thier up against now, and all we have to go on is what Nervir has told us."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 22, 2008)

"Yes, this is troubling. I hoped the orcs would not probe our defenses, or at least that they wouldn't leave an observer to report back."

The elf looks into the distance for a moment, then continues, "It is likely I could track the observer down without being seen to see where he went, but at this point the damage is already done. Hunting the orc down would not grant us any benefit other than revealing another of our abilities."


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2008)

"So the orcs seem to be rather intelligent, hm? Hm... Or maybe they are being lead by someone or something smarter then they are."

Argivion looks at the gate.

"Be it as it may, we still have to do something about the defences of this place ... and we should hurry."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

Shortly after dawn the remaining villagers gather to begin work on the fence. Lumber must be cut, post holes dug, and stakes sharpened before any further length can be erected.

ooc: At lest one of you should supervise the work and maybe patake.

There are 6 men, 7 women and 6 children left in Roxbury (excluding the group and Adelmar. Two died in the last fight. The others are trying to reach the next big city.

Who of you takes the things Adelmar offers?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] Very well, I'll take the stuff unless one of the others protest, I'll also supervise the construction. Although I am not much help when it comes to lifting stuff ... [/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 22, 2008)

Looking over Adelmar's offering William examines the statue of the god of civilization and asks the old man. "Erathis is extermly important to your village.  Why give us what I'm sure is one of the few relics you have of her's?"

[sblock=ooc]William wouldn't mind a healing potion from the loot given unless the group feels some one else needs it more.  If we're splitting it 5 ways we'd each get a potion or 50 gold.

Looks like the statue is probably a story element unless it's worth something and was just part of the monetary loot in which case I'd like to see what happens if we try to give it back to the village.

Asuming it takes diplomacy and maybe some intimidation to organize the strengthening of the defenses William would like to help with getting the wall ready for another attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

"Erathis is very important for our village. A village you just save. Please take it as a sign of the city god, that yours is a task he appreciates." Adelmar answers.

[sblock=OOC] It is worth something and is part of the loot. [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> "So the orcs seem to be rather intelligent, hm? Hm... Or maybe they are being lead by someone or something smarter then they are."
> 
> Argivion looks at the gate.
> 
> "Be it as it may, we still have to do something about the defences of this place ... and we should hurry."




"Yes, I believe you're right on both accounts," Paranthraxus replies.

[sblock=ooc]Paranthraxus will also aid in coordination and whatnot.[/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 22, 2008)

After thanking Adelmar, William turns to Argivion as says, "Do you think you could examine this statue to determine if it has any magical properties?  It could aid us in the fight ahead."

[sblock=ooc] Was thinking an arcana check on the statue might tell us alittle more about it.  I don't want to make more out of it than we need to, but I'd like to check it out for good measure[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2008)

Mordok will rest with his feet up, watching the others work, while he sharpens his blade. He wasn't paid to supervise menial work, nor is he a great motivator, so the dragonborn will keep himself in prime shape for when the next attack comes.

_"No point in exertin' myself and being tired when the orcs come a' knockin"_ Mordok thinks, as he scraps the whetstone across the blade of his beloved bastard sword. Once completed, he'll begin to polish his armour and remove any dried blood that spattered on it in the last skirmish.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2008)

Argivion shrugs and takes a look at the statue.

"I doubt that it has any magical properties. Adelmar would have told us were it otherwise."

[sblock=ooc] Knowledge: Arcana check. +14.  [/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 22, 2008)

"I will take my share of the gold. My thanks, Adelmar."

"I will keep watch while the defenses are constructed," Nerve offers. "They are important, but we must also be alert against the next orc attack." The elf then works with the rest of the group to determine a set of bird-calls as signals for if he gets in trouble, if the orcs are coming, and how many there are.

[sblock=OOC]Nerve has 3 potions already, and he's not really a city person (not a big fan of Erathis), so I'll just take my share of the gold. 

He'll patrol around the village, say 30 ft. or so into the woods. There should be enough cover in the woods for him to stay hidden most of the time. I think that will keep him out of the way of the construction, but close enough to send a warning or get back to the village in a hurry. He'll spend most of his time on the side of the village that the horde is supposedly approaching from, but checking for sneaky attacks around the sides too. With 7 speed and Fleeting Ghost Nerve can move 14 squares per round and keep his full +11 Stealth check, so it shouldn't be too difficult to slip away if I'm in the forest.

As for signals, I was thinking two different bird calls, one for "I'm in trouble" and one for "Orcs are coming", and then each repeat of the call means there are 3 orcs.  So if 10 orcs are coming but haven't seen me, I'd use bird call #2 repeated 4 times. How does that sound? It would probably be best if the bird calls were of birds that aren't very common in this area - Argivion can maybe help in that area.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] Weird. I actually have a wizard who is good at being in the wilderness. 
I'll take gold as well. Already have three potions and don't like Erathis.

The bird calls sound good. 
Now let's just hope that orcs don't care about birds or have a good Nature skill level. [/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 23, 2008)

"If no one else wants the statue I'd like to hold onto it.  Tho I have no affiliation with Erathis I am rather fond of religions artifacts." William says with a smile looking over the statue for any special religious symbols or signs of the statues age as well as any clues to powers it may possess.

[sblock=ooc]William has always been very religions and he'd love to have the statue, but I did not buy any healing potions and unless he can buy some here in Roxbury he'd probly need to take one of these.

I'd also like to do a religion check on the statue to see if I can find anything out Religion check (1d20 7=27) wow hate to roll a 20 on something as minor as this but I'll take what I can get.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

ooc:
The statue has no magic properties.
William knows everything about the church Erathis, what is avaiable in the PHB.
1 yard = 3 feet.

The work is slower than you expected. You feel the loss of working hands, that flew the city. You could construct 40 yard of fence. You need 30 yard to close the gap. How you will use the rest? (Constructing traps, building additional walls,...?)

Nearing the afternoon, Nerve spots some movement fromthe same direction the villagers have flewn.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 24, 2008)

When Nerve spots movement, the first thing he does is make sure he is well hidden. Then the agile elf moves in towards the movement, staying hidden. As soon as he can clearly see what it is he'll likely slip away and go warn the village, using the bird calls on the way, assuming it is orcs or other monsters. If it is the villagers that left (hey, one can hope, right?), or what's left of them, he'll greet them and lead them back to the village as quickly as possible.

ooc: make stealth checks as needed, using Fleeting Ghost. Stealth +11.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking at the section of the wall that needs to be built William turns to his allies and asks, "What about leaving this section open a placing a trap here instead?  We could use this gap to tunnel the orcs into a sticky situation.  Of course whatever we construct should be discreet otherwise they'll avoid it all together."  Then scanning the tree line the Halfling adds, "If they were watching us last night they could be watching us now if we do construct a trap I don't want it to obvious."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

Nerve recognizes some of the villagers that left Roxbury in the morning. They are fewer and they lost at least one cart. On one of the remaining ones lies Gunter, partly hidden by a bloodsoaked cloak.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 25, 2008)

Nervir walks out from behind some underbrush not 10 feet from the villagers. Not even giving a greeting, the elf inquires, "How bad is Gunter? Where is the rest of your group?" He expects that Gunter is dead or close to it, and the missing villagers are dead as well, but wants to make sure. After he gives Gunter and any other injured villagers what help he can, he quickly leads them back to the village while he keeps a watch for orcs. "Hurry! The orcs might be following you, and your help is needed at the village."

OOC: If Gunter is still alive, try to use Heal to keep him that way (+4 Heal check). Do the same for any other seriously injured villagers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

"They are dead... monstrous orcs ... giant wolves... and ogres!"

----------

You succeed in stabilizing Gunters wounds. The other survivors are only light hurt. As you arrive in the village, Adelmar makes a make-shift hospital from the temple, to aid the wounded.

----------

What traps and walls did you construct and what are their positions.
Anything else you want to do? (Questioning the survivors etc.)


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 25, 2008)

Upon seeing the survivers returning William rushes forward to help heal the wounded and gather information.  "What happened?  We didn't expect you see you all again so soon... Well truth be told we didn't expect to ever see you again.  I know what you just experienced but have been very traumatic for you but please we must know as much as you can remember from your encounter it could be the difference between life and death for this village."

[sblock=ooc]Healing (1d20 10=11) ooo looks like William wasn't any help with patching up the wounded.

Diplomacy (1d20 11=26) but it looks like his words helped calm everyone down a little.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 25, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> Looking at the section of the wall that needs to be built William turns to his allies and asks, "What about leaving this section open a placing a trap here instead?  We could use this gap to tunnel the orcs into a sticky situation.  Of course whatever we construct should be discreet otherwise they'll avoid it all together."  Then scanning the tree line the Halfling adds, "If they were watching us last night they could be watching us now if we do construct a trap I don't want it to obvious."




"I say we dig ditches in the open space," Paranthraxus suggests.  "Regardless of whether they see us or not, they still have to cross the intervening space."

"If we throw flammable materials in the ditches and light the ditches on fire once the orcs come, all the better."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2008)

Mordok begins to laugh to himself after seeing the arrogant Gunter return with his tail between his legs. The fighter thinks to himself about what traps and other preperations would be best to aid their defense of the town, but realizes he's more of a strong arm than a strong mind and continues to relax.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 29, 2008)

William turns to Agrivion and says "Maybe I should take a crew and work on building log traps to shore up the eastern gap while you take another crew and work on digging pits filled with spikes where the gate used to be."  Then to Morduk he mentions "Depending on how much is left of the old gate we may be able to fix it in a very short amount of time, and if that's possible you could take some of the villagers that have just returned and put it back together.  What do you guys think?"


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 29, 2008)

After listening to William's proposal for the defenses, Nerve nods his approval. "That plan seems effective," is all that the elf says before he whisks away back onto patrol.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 30, 2008)

Upon getting agreement from the rest of the party William gets to work setting up the traps atop the eastern slope of the village.

[sblock=ooc]2 Log traps placed at BD 31-33 and BE 28-30 if we had some points left over we could even put an extra 5 ft of wall in BD-34 to completely clover this side but I don't think it's necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

ooc: squares for the spiked pit traps still needed


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 30, 2008)

Once William and his crew are done working on the log traps they head to the eastern side of town to help Argivion and Morduk with their projects.  "Setting up the log traps went more quickly than I expected so we thought you gents could use a hand digging in this muck." With that that Halfling grabs a shovel that's obviously to big for him and directs those with him to do the same.

As the paladin wrestles with his large implement he mentions to Argivion, "This should free up some of your workers to make spikes and caltrops to give these holes alittle extra zing!"  The Halfling can't hide a grin as he thinks about the mischief their traps might cause.

[sblock]Placing seven spiked pits total.  Three at L 23-25 and four at M 22-25 This should form one large hole of spikey destruction for the orcs to trudge threw.

Just behind the pit I'd like to put a row of caltrops in N 23-25 to make it harder to move out of the pits.  And that should eat up all ten points two points on the log traps, seven points on the spiked pits, and one point for the three squares of caltops.

As long as none of the other players have anything to amend to this I think we're ready for some orcs.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 1, 2008)

Argivion watches the construction of the traps with a sceptical look.

"Astonishing, how much they can do in one day if properly motivated", he scoffs. 
"Let's hope it is enough." 

He then turns to his fellow adventurers.
"We should try to stay close to each other when an attack comes. That way we can concentrate our attacks on enemy leaders or extremly dangerous opponents. Now, where would be the best spot for us ..."


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 1, 2008)

"If we position ourselves in the middle of the village we'd be able to respond to an attack from any side, and we could put a few villagers at each end to warn us.  They could also trigger the log trap as the orcs come in to give us a little more time."  William states.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2008)

"We should have Nerve give us a heads up to where they orcs are comin' so we can get ready at that location. That is if they don't just surround us and attack from all sides" Mordok suggests, finishing his labours and returning to the group.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 1, 2008)

"An attack from several sides is my greatest concern as well.", Argivion admits.

He shakes his head and then adds with a smile:
"Bah, sometimes you just have to trust your luck and think on your feet. One can plan too much ..."


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 1, 2008)

"I am concerned about attacks from multiple directions as well. But worrying about it now is pointless; the orcs will attack tonight, all we can do now is wait." As Nerve turns to leave, he adds, "I will continue my patrol around the village. I'll leave the rest of you to find your own positions."


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 1, 2008)

"In order to keep a repeat of lastnight's battle where Argivion was almost killed I think we should all stand watch together at the center of the village."  William comments,  "That way we can guard against an attack from any side with out exposing any one member.  We can post the towns people at the 2 openings in the walls with an instruction to warn us if orcs approach maybe we could set up a signal for them to call us."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2008)

"Maybe we can grab a couple of pots or pans and have 'em bang 'em together if they see something? I'm worried if they attack at night, the humans can't see well at night." Mordok says, but lacks a better plan so he'll rest as much as possible in preperation of the evenings battle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2008)

ooc: Are you ok with your positions on the new map?
T1-4 are townguards
The other villagers are with Adelmar (green A) in the main hall.


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I'm fine with where William is currently positioned.

Initiative (1d20 4=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Well, even if I was on patrol I would report back every once in a while. If WD says so, the orcs could just happen to arrive while I'm checking in. Nerve's pretty good, but he's not perfect  I'll leave it up to WD whether Nerve is with the rest of you or out of the village on patrol, either works.

Initiative: 1d20+6=10, doesn't include warlord bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Looks good to me as well, Mordok will have his flaming javelin drawn and ready

Initiative (1d20+6=13) If required
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP:53/53 Surges:11/11 Second Wind: 1/1
AC: 22 F: 20 R: 17 W: 15

Powers Remaining:
Serpent Steel Strike
Dragon's Breath
Sweeping Blow
Villian's Menace 
Unstoppable 
Rain of Steel 
+1 flaming javelin
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2008)

Shortly before dawn, Nerve spots a group of nearl a dozen orcs, moving for the breach in the east wall. They don't seem to have spotted him, and they are still 100 ft away from the breach. (Nerve is 30ft from the breach away.)


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 3, 2008)

_They waited longer this time ... interesting_, Nerve thinks to himself when he spots the orcs. _I was beginning to wonder if they would show up. Time to go._

The lithe elf slips between the trees and underbrush and then rushes across the open ground in the pre-dawn twilight, hoping it will obscure him enough that the orcs don't spot him. As he comes around the edge of the wall he signals to his companions, alerting them to the approaching orcs. "A dozen orcs coming from the east. Quick, into positions, but be quiet about it."

[sblock=Actions]2 Move Actions: Fleeting Ghost x2: 1d20+11=25, 1d20+11=15. I should be able to get 40 ft. into the village, which should easily be enough to get close enough to alert everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2008)

Surprise round:
Paranthraxus moves in to get a closer look at the action.
Argivion moves, too.
Mordok moves towards the direction the orcs are approaching from.
Upon hearing Nervir's report William rushes in the direction of the attack.
After warning his companions, Nerve moves back towards the orcs, trying to keep out of sight.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (Para, Argi) (1d20+4=19, 1d20+9=15)

Paranthraxus uses *one* move actions to get to AM24, instead of AT25 		(only one action in the surprise round)
Argivion: Move to AM25
Mordok: Move to AN26
William: Move 5 spaces to AM-26
Nerve: Move to AP24 using Fleeting Ghost (Stealth: 1d20+11=18). 		


[sblock=Initiative]
*Paranthraxus 19*
*Argivion  15
Mordok *15
*William 15
**Nerve *12
 [/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
*Argivion 40 / 40
Mordok 53 / 53* 
*Nerve 44 / 44
William 56 / 56
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 7, 2008)

Upon hearing Nervir's report William rushes in the direction of the attack.

[sblock=ooc]Move 5 spaces to AM-26.  Sorry for such a short post don't have a lot of time today.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Move to AM25
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 9, 2008)

After warning his companions, Nerve moves back towards the orcs, trying to keep out of sight.[sblock=ooc]Move to AP24 using Fleeting Ghost (Stealth: 1d20+11=18).[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Oct 30, 2008)

Mordok moves towards the direction the orcs are approaching from.

Move action - Move to AN26


----------



## Insight (Oct 30, 2008)

Paranthraxus moves in to get a closer look at the action.

[sblock=OOC]Paranthraxus uses two move actions to get to AT25[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

*Finished!*

Round 1
"We'd better be ready," Paranthraxus says, briefly looking over his allies. "Let's meet them in the no-man's land between the gate and these buildings."
With that, the warlord scrambles to get into position.
The orc-leader also proceed to the village.
Argivion follows along and starts casting a spell. A firebal blooms in the middle of the orcs, killing most of them.
Mordok follows Paranthaxus' lead
William follows the rest of the group.
The orcs, move, one is able to reach a town guard. He downs him with a vicious blow.
Nerve sneaks forward.
The town guards move. the nearest one engages an orc.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (OD, OC) (1d20=13, 1d20+6=18)
Guards Initiative (1d20=2)

Para moves and readies action
Orc leader-moves
Argi moves and casts Fireball
Argivion Fireball hit (D1-10, OC) (1d20+9=25, 1d20+9=12, 1d20+9=18, 1d20+9=24, 1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=13, 1d20+9=28, 1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=28, 1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=23)
Argivion Fireball Damage (3d6+7=17) kills all drudges but 2, 6 & 8. Hits OC for 17 HP.
Mordok moves.
Willi moves.
Drudges move. D2 Attack (1d20+9=19) T3, Kills.
Town guard move. T4 attacks D2.
Attack (1d20+6=10), miss.

[sblock=Initiative]
*Paranthraxus 19*
OC 18
*Argivion  15
Mordok *15
*William 15
*Drudges 13*
Nerve *12
Town Guards 2
 [/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
OC -17

*Argivion 40 / 40
Mordok 53 / 53* 
*Nerve 44 / 44
William 56 / 56
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 21, 2008)

"We'd better be ready," Paranthraxus says, briefly looking over his allies.  "Let's meet them in the no-man's land between the gate and these buildings."

With that, the warlord scrambles to get into position.

[sblock=actions]
*Move Action*: Move to AR-29.

*Standard Action*: Ready Wolf Pack Tactics against first opponent to come within range, shifting an ally into a flank if possible before the attack.

*Minor Action*: Forfeit
[/sblock]


----------



## garyh (Nov 21, 2008)

Mordok follows Paranthaxus' lead (move to AS28).


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 26, 2008)

Argivion follows along and starts casting a spell.

[sblock=OOC] Move to AR28. Fireball on BJ29 [/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 26, 2008)

Nervir similarly moves closer to the gap in the wall, crouching low behind the corner of a building. Waiting for an orc to come close, he draws his rapier.
[sblock=Actions]*Move Action*: Fleeting Ghost to AV26 (or AW26, but I'm pretty sure I can't): 1d20+11=13.  what a fantastic roll ...

*Minor Action*: Draw rapier.

*Standard Action*: Ready action to use Deft Strike when the first orc comes within 2 squares of his position - move adjacent to the orc and attack. [/sblock][sblock=Stats]*HP:* 44/44 | *Surges: *7/7 | *AP:* 1
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
Easy Target
Clever Riposte
Deathcut Leather Armor
Frost Shuriken[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2008)

Round 1 finished. Post for round 2!


----------



## Insight (Dec 3, 2008)

[sblock=Paranthraxus' Actions]
Too far away to do anything, really.

*Move & Standard Actions*: Move 10sq to BB29

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2008)

*Round 2, completed.*

Round 2
Paranthraxus takes a fast move forward.
As does the he orc-leader.
Argivion holds his position and throws a ball of force energy at the orc-leader, but his throw goes awry.
Mordok moves forward to secure the entrance, too.
William moves forward, drops a stone into his sling, shouts out the name of Sehanine, and let's fly a single stone, dropping an orc!
The other common orcs move further forward, one kills the townguard.
Seeing no useful cover for the time being, Nerve abandons stealth, dashing forward and hurling a shuriken at the nearest orc. _He doesn't look that skilled anyway, I doubt I need the advantage of surprise for this one,_ he thinks.
The town guards move further forward.

[sblock=ooc]
Para moves to BB29
OC moves
Argi Magic Missle
http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Argivion#202689, misses!
Mordok double move to BC 32
Willi moves and kills Drudge 2
Free attack from aura misses
2nd Drudge attack (1d20+9=25), kills TG
Nerve move to BB30, kills D6
TG move

[sblock=Initiative]
*Paranthraxus 19*
OC 18
*Argivion  15
Mordok *15
*William 15
*Drudges 13*
Nerve *12
Town Guards 2
 [/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]
OC -17

*Argivion 40 / 40
Mordok 53 / 53* 
*Nerve 44 / 44
William 56 / 56
Paranthraxus 46 / 46*
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Dec 9, 2008)

Argivion keeps his position and casts a Magic Missile, aimed at Drudge 2.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 10, 2008)

William drops a stone into his sling, shouts out the name of Sehanine, and let's fly a single stone.  



[sblock=ooc]

Can he target the Orc Chief? Of will he have to target the closest orc?  I'd prefer the chief, but didn't know if he could target him.

William, uses On Pain of Death (1d20+7=25, 3d8+5=27) [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:


> William drops a stone into his sling, shouts out the name of Sehanine, and let's fly a single stone.
> [sblock=ooc]
> 
> Can he target the Orc Chief? Of will he have to target the closest orc?  I'd prefer the chief, but didn't know if he could target him.
> ...



[sblock=ooc]
On Pain of Death has a range of 5 sq. (Drudges are minions and you would have to move and waste a daily on it).
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 11, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]

Thanks WD, I don't have the book near to me look things up, so I was going off of his character sheet.  It just said ranged attack lol.  In that case.... I'd like to cover about half the distance, then fire that sling at the drudge (without wasting that daily please).


Sorry for the glitch
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2008)

ooc: Nerve is next. Anyone who wants can post an action for the townguards, then is Para's action in the next turn. Will be back on Tuesday. Nice WE!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Dec 12, 2008)

Seeing no useful cover for the time being, Nerve abandons stealth, dashing forward and hurling a shuriken at the nearest orc. _He doesn't look that skilled anyway, I doubt I need the advantage of surprise for this one,_ he thinks.
[sblock=Actions]*Move Action*: Move to BB30

*Minor Action*: Draw shuriken in other hand (now holding rapier in main hand and shuriken in off-hand). 

*Standard Action*: Deft Strike with shuriken (moving to BD30) on D6: 1d20+11=28 vs. AC, 1d6+5=8 damage. One more down, two to go 
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]*HP:* 44/44 | *Surges: *7/7 | *AP:* 1
*AC *19 | *F* 16 | *R* 19 | *W* 15
*Resist* 5 necrotic, 5 poison

Powers:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Fleeting Ghost
Elven Accuracy
Dazing Strike
Topple Over
Easy Target
Clever Riposte
Deathcut Leather Armor
Frost Shuriken[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2008)

ooc: Round 2 finished. Para is next.
(No one wanted to post for the town guards?)


----------

